# sooo faded



## FaTal1 (Mar 6, 2006)

dam im so faded im touching the sky hahaha i just smoked some bomb chronic in my bong feel so good whats a good trippy game to play?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

Well for a forum game there is the 3-word story.

Rules: you type three words. It has to be in some context to what is said previously. Try to remember to turn off your signiture. thats it. This will get to be a bunch of pages. I'll try to recap every now and then. (come on HC guys). Keep it somewhat clean.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

I was walking....


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 6, 2006)

one day smoking


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

with my bong.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

and my dog......


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 6, 2006)

was so high...


----------



## puffadder (Mar 7, 2006)

He couldn't even...


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

speak normal and...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

fell down in....


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 7, 2006)

a beer puddle


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2006)

*and drank it*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

it stank like...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2006)

*my brothers feet.*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Then a car...


----------



## pot man27 (Mar 7, 2006)

ran over my...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*big fat toe*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

It was my...


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

favorite big toe


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

So I went...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*to the doctor*


----------



## spliffy (Mar 8, 2006)

he told me


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 8, 2006)

that i was....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*a pothead and*


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

needed a doctor


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*the next time*


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

see a doctor


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

Doc Chronic and....


----------



## puffadder (Mar 8, 2006)

postal on the


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*mailman if he*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

confiscates them, I'll.......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*put my foot*


----------



## pot man27 (Mar 8, 2006)

in his sweet


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

sweet, sweet, huh???


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 9, 2006)

down on my...


----------



## lady kush (Mar 9, 2006)

*BIG, *_FLAT, Toe_


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*i went back*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

very high and...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*he told me*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

lets smoke some...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

White Widow and...


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

trip out on...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*the brother's grunt*


----------



## lady kush (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm so high


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*i have the*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

mad munchies for


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

Chocolate Brownies with...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*frosting and nuts*


----------



## soofaded (Mar 9, 2006)

lets go pack ....


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

in a car....


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

and smoke a...


----------



## spook313 (Mar 9, 2006)

lot of blunts and...


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

get a new...


----------



## spook313 (Mar 9, 2006)

fat sack and...


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 9, 2006)

smoke another blunt.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*then we can*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

take an adventure


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*around the world*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

to find new...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

strains of weed


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

We traveled to....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*the middle east 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

and found some...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2006)

Afghani hash nuggets


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

we pack a


----------



## lady kush (Mar 10, 2006)

bong and hookah


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*and go to*


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

the redlight district


----------



## spook313 (Mar 10, 2006)

where we will


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

watch birds fly


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

and buy some


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

hash and pornos...


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

and nasty hookers


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

and smoke more


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

ganja so we


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

are high as


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

a kite and


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

ride magical unicorns


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

threw marijuana world


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

and battle with


----------



## spliffy (Mar 10, 2006)

robot taxi drivers


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

they tried to


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

conjure Hulk Hogan


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

aka steriod man


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

to recite poetry


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

busy choking on


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

seeds and stems


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

so i picked


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

up a hooker


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

from 14th street


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

and she had...


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

nice ass tits


----------



## chong420 (Mar 10, 2006)

who smoked herb


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 10, 2006)

she called a


----------



## spook313 (Mar 11, 2006)

friend of hers


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*and came over*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 11, 2006)

*I was walking....one day smoking....with my bong....and my dog......was so high...He couldn't even...speak normal and...fell down in....a beer puddle...and drank it....it stank like...my brothers feet....Then a car...ran over my...big fat toe...It was my...favorite big toe....So I went...to the doctor...he told me...that i was....a pothead and...needed a doctor...the next time...see a doctor....Doc Chronic and....postal on the....mailman if he...confiscates them, I'll.......put my foot..up his sweet..sweet, sweet, huh???....down on my...BIG, FLAT, Toe....i went back....**very high and...he told me....lets smoke some...White Widow and...trip out on...the brother's grunt....*


I'm so high...*i have the...*mad munchies for....Chocolate Brownies with...*frosting and nuts.....*lets go pack ....in a car....and smoke a...lot of blunts and...get a new...fat sack and...smoke another blunt....*then we can...*take an adventure...*around the world....*to find new...strains of weed....We traveled to....*the middle east....*and found some...Afghani hash nuggets....we pack a....bong and hookah....*and go to...*the redlight district.....where we will....watch birds fly....and buy some...hash and pornos..and nasty hookers....and smoke more....ganja so we...are high as...a kite and....ride magical unicorns....threw marijuana world....and battle with....robot taxi drivers....they tried to....conjure Hulk Hogan....aka steriod man...to recite poetry....busy choking on..stems and seeds..so i picked....up a hooker....from 14th street....and she had...nice ass tits...who smoked herb....she called a....friend of hers....*and came over.....*

keep it going.


----------



## chong420 (Mar 11, 2006)

but her friend


----------



## Mutt (Mar 11, 2006)

was sooo ugly....


----------



## chong420 (Mar 11, 2006)

so i said


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*you look just*


----------



## chong420 (Mar 11, 2006)

horribly deflicted woman


----------



## Mutt (Mar 11, 2006)

with no teeth...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*and the worst*


----------



## spook313 (Mar 11, 2006)

body odor ever


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 11, 2006)

ass crack showin


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*a large infected*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 11, 2006)

mole on your


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2006)

*left cheek and*


----------



## chong420 (Mar 11, 2006)

i love you


----------



## skateNsmoke (Mar 12, 2006)

to the doctor


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*the next time*


----------



## spook313 (Mar 12, 2006)

i see her


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*i will have*


----------



## spook313 (Mar 12, 2006)

a new bike


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*and take you*


----------



## chong420 (Mar 12, 2006)

as a hostage


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*and tie you*


----------



## spook313 (Mar 12, 2006)

to a bear


----------



## Breathe (Mar 12, 2006)

Pull out my


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2006)

*bong and fill*


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 12, 2006)

a fat bowl


----------



## chong420 (Mar 12, 2006)

then fly away


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 12, 2006)

with the birds...


----------



## spook313 (Mar 12, 2006)

while listening to


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*the radio with*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

vida guerra and


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*playing with my*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

big ass bong


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

smoking some killer


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

dank. She was


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

riding on my


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

lap blowing a


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*balloon for the*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

big perverted man


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*who was looking*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

at my burger


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*thinking to himself*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

ima jack his


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*ass up if*


----------



## spook313 (Mar 13, 2006)

he likes to


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

steal my shit


----------



## chong420 (Mar 13, 2006)

and eat dirt


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

from my shoe


----------



## chong420 (Mar 13, 2006)

and licks snot


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

from the pigs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

that he pays


----------



## spook313 (Mar 14, 2006)

for lots of


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

bud that he


----------



## chong420 (Mar 14, 2006)

flies in from


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

*holland with his*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 14, 2006)

crazy looking bong


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

and fires up


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 14, 2006)

a bowl of


----------



## spook313 (Mar 14, 2006)

lucky charms then


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2006)

he wants a


----------



## chong420 (Mar 14, 2006)

stick of dynamite


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 15, 2006)

to blow up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone who wants


----------



## spook313 (Mar 15, 2006)

to call him


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

and ask for


----------



## spook313 (Mar 15, 2006)

his mother's age


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

because he wanted


----------



## spook313 (Mar 15, 2006)

to eat some


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 15, 2006)

happy cookies and...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

take a trip


----------



## spook313 (Mar 16, 2006)

to the zoo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

*and see the*


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 16, 2006)

crazy monkeys get


----------



## chong420 (Mar 16, 2006)

drunk on liposuction


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 16, 2006)

they were so


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2006)

Drunk that they....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

*had to call*


----------



## spook313 (Mar 16, 2006)

a good attorney


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 17, 2006)

because they were


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

stuck in jail


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 17, 2006)

and the pigs


----------



## chong420 (Mar 17, 2006)

huffed and puffed


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 17, 2006)

all the weed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

in their bongs


----------



## spook313 (Mar 17, 2006)

that they stole


----------



## spliffy (Mar 19, 2006)

from some seniors


----------



## A.K. (Mar 19, 2006)

from marijuana land


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 19, 2006)

they couldnt help


----------



## A.K. (Mar 19, 2006)

but to eat...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2006)

all the brownies


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 20, 2006)

its not their


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

brownies but they


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 20, 2006)

were trippin off


----------



## chong420 (Mar 20, 2006)

mushrooms and mesculine (m&m's)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

and were seeing


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 20, 2006)

flying saucers and


----------



## chong420 (Mar 20, 2006)

green clovers and


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

pink elephants with


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 20, 2006)

an enormous  green


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2006)

trunk and a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

big, scary spider


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 20, 2006)

that was blue!


----------



## spliffy (Mar 20, 2006)

The spider told


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

the fly that


----------



## Indust (Mar 21, 2006)

he loved her


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

for her big


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 21, 2006)

trippy looking bong


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

and the way


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 21, 2006)

she did that...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

just made me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

get goosebumps on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

my big round


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

ass, so I....


----------



## Ogof (Mar 22, 2006)

giggled and said...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

let's get it


----------



## 420smoker (Mar 22, 2006)

on in my...


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 22, 2006)

and drink some


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

"moonshine" from a


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

shotglass that was


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

made out of


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

hemp and was


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

so cold it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

made me want


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

pick my nose.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

after that we


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

picked some shrooms.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 23, 2006)

and decided we


----------



## chong420 (Mar 23, 2006)

would fight to


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

burger king and


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

over to Mcdonalds


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 24, 2006)

then eat a


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

large order of


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 24, 2006)

french fires and..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

two double cheeseburgers


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 24, 2006)

and a pizza!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

after that we


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 24, 2006)

went on a


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 24, 2006)

road trip with


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 24, 2006)

a bear and


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

the other two


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

so we were


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

on our way


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 25, 2006)

to woodstock 2006


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

*in our bus*


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 25, 2006)

Pockets full of


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

cash and stash.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 25, 2006)

with little gnomes


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 25, 2006)

that got high


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

on little purple


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 26, 2006)

haze. they also


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

were smoking some


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 26, 2006)

hydro so they


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

all went over


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 26, 2006)

to my back


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

yard for a


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 26, 2006)

naked pool party


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

and some good


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 26, 2006)

cold beer with


----------



## spook313 (Mar 26, 2006)

a few new


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 26, 2006)

naked girls going...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

skinny dipping at


----------



## Insane (Mar 27, 2006)

The Whitehouse, with


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 27, 2006)

Monica Lewinsky and


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

some strawberry blunts


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 27, 2006)

chubaca was there


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

along with yoda


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 28, 2006)

and yoda had


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2006)

some space bud


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

selling it for


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 28, 2006)

5$!!! it was


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 28, 2006)

so good that


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

i bought 2


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 29, 2006)

big fat sacks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

after we smoked


----------



## Insane (Mar 29, 2006)

yoda taught us


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

how to roll


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 29, 2006)

with the force!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

The only thing


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 29, 2006)

we had too


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 30, 2006)

do is smoke


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2006)

and smoke and


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2006)

drink the space


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 30, 2006)

whiskey made of


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2006)

A dark mysterious


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 30, 2006)

liquid! By then


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2006)

we were so


----------



## WBTA (Mar 30, 2006)

high. We needed


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2006)

to get a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 30, 2006)

map to find...


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2006)

our way home


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 30, 2006)

but just then..


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2006)

A giant astroide


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 31, 2006)

came flying towards..


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 31, 2006)

us and we


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 31, 2006)

ran for cover


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

and we found


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 31, 2006)

the biggest field


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

with the biggest


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 31, 2006)

BUDS you have


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 31, 2006)

ever seen,then


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 31, 2006)

we jacked their


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 31, 2006)

dirtbikes and loaded


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 31, 2006)

all the buds


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 31, 2006)

we could, but


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 31, 2006)

a alien took


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 31, 2006)

off with the


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 31, 2006)

short bus and


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 31, 2006)

flew off the


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Mar 31, 2006)

side of building


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 31, 2006)

but it got


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 31, 2006)

caught on a


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 31, 2006)

huge net by


----------



## Phowl (Mar 31, 2006)

a giant plant


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 1, 2006)

i was trippin


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 1, 2006)

on some good


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2006)

shrooms i got


----------



## Phowl (Apr 1, 2006)

and then I


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 1, 2006)

was amazed by


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2006)

*the one eyed*


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 1, 2006)

one horned flying


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

purple people eater


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 1, 2006)

standing there with.


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 1, 2006)

a big ole


----------



## Insane (Apr 1, 2006)

one eyed monster


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 1, 2006)

and they were


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 1, 2006)

ready to get


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 1, 2006)

all twisted in


----------



## rasta (Apr 1, 2006)

make it stop ..........


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 1, 2006)

but i dont...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 1, 2006)

know how to....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 1, 2006)

prune a tree


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 1, 2006)

so i ask


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

with scissors or...


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 1, 2006)

with a chainsaw


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

little tiny clones


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 1, 2006)

growing big roots


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

under the pink


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*blue, yellow sky.*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

Nuclear After Images


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

came from the


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

deepest, darkest, depths


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 2, 2006)

of our imagination


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

where we also


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

see trails in


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*the haunted forest.*


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 2, 2006)

where scooby-doo and


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*shaggy were running*


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 2, 2006)

away from the


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 2, 2006)

old gost lady


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 2, 2006)

until she gave


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

One HUGE belch


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 2, 2006)

that smelled like


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

old rotten eggs


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 2, 2006)

and donkey ass


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 2, 2006)

it made them


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

lose their buzz


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 2, 2006)

made them real


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

light headed and...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 2, 2006)

puke all over....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

the backseat of


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 3, 2006)

the presdients car


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

*where i was*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

rolling a spliff


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

and drinking some


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

red red wine


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

*and cranking out*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

some bitchin' tunes


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 3, 2006)

untill someone knocked...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

*out the window*


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 3, 2006)

out with a....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

heel from my


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

thigh high boots


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

that I got


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

from my mom


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 3, 2006)

to ware for....


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

my very first


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 3, 2006)

Lesbian love affair


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

with the most


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 3, 2006)

beautiful play mate...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

standing naked with..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

both her hands


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

reaching towards my...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

big, round, firm


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

melons, so I


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

then went down


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 4, 2006)

to the Grocery....


----------



## Insane (Apr 4, 2006)

store naked with


----------



## ScrappyFoo (Apr 4, 2006)

an angry midget


----------



## Insane (Apr 4, 2006)

and a team


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 4, 2006)

of  Synchronized swimmers ...


----------



## chong420 (Apr 4, 2006)

and shot up


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 4, 2006)

the back alley


----------



## WBTA (Apr 4, 2006)

and ran into


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 4, 2006)

Big steve the..


----------



## De Jesus (Apr 4, 2006)

midget tattoo artist


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 4, 2006)

with the biggest


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 4, 2006)

selection of weed


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 4, 2006)

known to man


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

and little psychodelic..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

*hits of acid. *


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2006)

We were so


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 5, 2006)

high already that..


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2006)

it was almost


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

like a dream.


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 5, 2006)

In fact it...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

was a dream


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 5, 2006)

i woke up....


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 5, 2006)

and smoked some


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 5, 2006)

little pink berries


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2006)

*that i thought*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 5, 2006)

came from my


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 5, 2006)

magical drug tree


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 5, 2006)

but they came....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 5, 2006)

because my Parrot


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 5, 2006)

stole them from


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 5, 2006)

my cousin's, sister's


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 6, 2006)

big bad boyfriend


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 6, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> big bad boyfriend


 

sucks big BUDS


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Fing_57 said:
			
		

> sucks big BUDS


  Dude..get on board here


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

who took off...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 6, 2006)

his jeweled crown


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

all while prancing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 6, 2006)

*around the local*


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

fountin, shouting I...


----------



## username812 (Apr 6, 2006)

love the smell


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

Of freshly harvested.....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

fat green buds...                   (lol)


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

in the morning....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I started singing...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Grateful Dead songs. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I started feeling...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

like i was...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

floating on a...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

cloud made of..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

fluffy pink feathers


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2006)

that were so


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

blurry now that...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 6, 2006)

i am blind


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 6, 2006)

but i can


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Apr 6, 2006)

see only weed


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 6, 2006)

and little blue...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

smerfs, all around...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 6, 2006)

an apple tree


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

that was growing...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

*taller, and taller*


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 7, 2006)

while the smurfs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

*were getting smaller.*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

and smaller so..


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 7, 2006)

i picked a...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

hitchhiker up by...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 7, 2006)

the smerf village..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

and started climbing...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 7, 2006)

the hitchhikers leg..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

for a hit


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

out of his...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

10 foot bong


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

I got so...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

bloody high that


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 7, 2006)

i slid down..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 7, 2006)

the big red


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

slide and into


----------



## spook313 (Apr 8, 2006)

a swimming pool


----------



## Insane (Apr 8, 2006)

full of big


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*Sticky, Stanky Buds.*


----------



## spook313 (Apr 8, 2006)

then he said


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*where's the bong*


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 8, 2006)

i said the..


----------



## Insane (Apr 8, 2006)

bong is in


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2006)

*the mystery machine*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 8, 2006)

hiding behind the


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 8, 2006)

Scooby Snack box


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 8, 2006)

so then I


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

*went over and*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sat in Daphne"s


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 9, 2006)

spot blazed a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

singing this weird...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 9, 2006)

song that reminded


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

*me of the*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 10, 2006)

harvest of '95


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

when my mom...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

*told me that*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

I was going....


Off-topic but. Holy crap. I didn't think this game would go on for 475 posts when I suggested it. This is cool.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

go blind if...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 10, 2006)

i did not...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

change my dirty...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 10, 2006)

socks and underwear


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

but then suddenly


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 10, 2006)

i tripped on


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 10, 2006)

a squishy little


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 11, 2006)

monster guy thing


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 11, 2006)

that wass trying..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 11, 2006)

to steal my


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 11, 2006)

privite stash of..


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 11, 2006)

new fuzzy purple


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 12, 2006)

ping pong balls


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 12, 2006)

*that were in*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

my stash box


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 12, 2006)

i was saving...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

a shiney nickel


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

for my ocelot


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

that eats many


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

small fuzzy critters


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

who invade pot


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

plantations like lemmings


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

on day passes


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

from psych wards....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

jacked up on


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

buttloads of methamphetamine!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

They ran screaming


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

faces contorted evilly....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

from smoking some


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

botrytis infested bunk


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

Smitty passed off


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

as primo meds....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

he grew himself


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

blindfolded and nekkid


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin like budfather


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

covered in honey !


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

Bringing bees into


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

his nekkid arse !


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

he screamed like


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

a turbo prop


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

and took flight


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 12, 2006)

into the air


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 13, 2006)

*like a helicopter*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

flying over Canada


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

wearing only underoos


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

smoking a fat


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 13, 2006)

shishkaberry c99 blunt


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 14, 2006)

screaming oh my


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

what a high


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 14, 2006)

*if only i*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

listened to mother


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2006)

*before i smoked*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 15, 2006)

the whole plant


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 15, 2006)

with whatshername and...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

GreenDayGirl chased us


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

around and around !


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

singing Happy Birthday


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

to ol Azshwagg !!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

Smokin a Blunt


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

singin a song


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

when outta nowhere


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

came the SAMSQUANTCH !!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

to steal our


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 16, 2006)

rainbow colored RV..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

rollin down the


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

Taken by suprise...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

the driver veered


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 16, 2006)

around a big


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 16, 2006)

racoon crossing the


----------



## Min_Dizzle6587 (Apr 16, 2006)

highway. The car swerved


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 16, 2006)

straight towards the


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 16, 2006)

worlds biggest ball...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 16, 2006)

of orange colored...


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 16, 2006)

rubberbands. They bounced


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

*all the way*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 17, 2006)

across the globe


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 17, 2006)

finaly landing in...


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 17, 2006)

beautiful Marijuana Passions...


----------



## BrendanV (Apr 17, 2006)

But Then I..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

started hearing little


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 17, 2006)

knocks on the


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 18, 2006)

creepy old tree


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 18, 2006)

*where the owl*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 18, 2006)

looking for weed


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 18, 2006)

suddenly came upon...


----------



## Lysergic420 (Apr 19, 2006)

A Faaaat joint!!!                _\|/_


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 19, 2006)

that looked like...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2006)

a giant worm.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 19, 2006)

I smoked that


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 19, 2006)

that giant worm


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

and i was


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

starting to see


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2006)

little green men


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

smoking fat joints


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2006)

*and bongs with*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

hash and oil


----------



## massproducer (Apr 20, 2006)

smeared around the


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

bong bowl ...puffin


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

like I've never...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 21, 2006)

*puffed in my*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 21, 2006)

life, so I...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 21, 2006)

hit it again!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 21, 2006)

I saw a...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 21, 2006)

13 assed monkey...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

screeching from the


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

backlit canopy of


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

Granny's back porch


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

so I grabbed...


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 22, 2006)

Fings seeds away


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

before a banshee


*Edit.....this was my 420th post*  

LdyLunatic 
Senior Member

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/member.php?u=489

Join Date: Oct 2005
Location: The Island, BC
Posts: 420


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

posted her 420...


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 22, 2006)

Shes a PW


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

not the first


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

nice bum though...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

its getting wider


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

*I Like It!*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

Right answer!!!  DING


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 22, 2006)

WIDE .......................E.........................Rrrrrrrrrrr you say?


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

*DING* she said!


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 22, 2006)

Fing she said?


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

No Fing, she...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

quit ciggies ...indeed


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 22, 2006)

about #$%J#'n TIME


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

hence the fatass


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 22, 2006)

was from Zen


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

wasn't me man!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

true...t'was you


----------



## Fing_57 (Apr 22, 2006)

for trading seed


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

we've all agreed!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

its best to


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

share the genetics


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 22, 2006)

and grow some


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

naughty, nasty , tasty...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 22, 2006)

*big, fat, green*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

worms that crawled...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

in my hair


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

so I screamed...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 23, 2006)

and wildly ran


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

into a door


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 23, 2006)

damn that hurt


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 23, 2006)

"DOH" I said....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2006)

why wouldn't it.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

so i smoked


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 23, 2006)

a fat blunt


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

of jamaican herb


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 23, 2006)

and watched some...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

hardcore porn that


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 23, 2006)

made me sick


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

so i went


----------



## NickTheQuick (Apr 23, 2006)

to throw up


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

my split pea...


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

around the back.......


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

of my dad's...


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

favorite gardening boots............


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

while he was...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

sowin his ak47


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 23, 2006)

*oh My God*.........


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

LdyLunatic's a WOMAN....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

pot smoker too


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

definately a champ!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

rollin one now


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

ok you two...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

room for three


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

passes to GreenDayGirl



*is this cheating...posting 2 in a row*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

my kinda fun


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

lots to share


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

all alone again


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

shwing baby shwing


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

no your not


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

puff on this


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

no puff on


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 24, 2006)

my fat blunt


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

and you'll see..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

*things that only*


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 24, 2006)

look crazy and


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 24, 2006)

trippy feel real


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

good in bed


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

keep it clean...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

oops im sorry


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

....(!!!)she said, when.............


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

the cop looks


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

at his fingers....


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

and realizes he


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

stuck where he...


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

lost the big....


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

thing that made


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

him frown quizzically.........


.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

outta' that funky..


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

coke he sold


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

was the guy


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

that limped alittle....


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

because when he


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

leaned over, he..........


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

ripped a big


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

purple pipe from.....


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

his sock and


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

then flattened hedgehogs.........


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

kinda like when


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

the monkey ran...


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

international pie festivals...........


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

filled with fluffy..


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

stinky moth balls


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

which he'd regurgitated...........


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

over his llama


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 25, 2006)

. The llama threw........


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

up a nasty...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

*papaya bud ball*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

that smelled like...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 25, 2006)

some 100 year...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

old fermented fruit


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 25, 2006)

bat with a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

lazy eye and...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 25, 2006)

one wing that..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 26, 2006)

*made him fly*


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 26, 2006)

but he was


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

spinning and spinning


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

*around and around*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

back and forth


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

*up and down*


----------



## FaTal1 (Apr 27, 2006)

in the air!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

flying so high


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 27, 2006)

that a plain...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 27, 2006)

hit his butt


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

tossed him up


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 27, 2006)

into 7th heaven


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

straight past Venus


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

course set.... Uranus!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

Martians like pot


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

and nekked martian-ettes!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't burn yourself!


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

Give a hoot...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't pollute....use


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

VIM for all...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

cleans everything up


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 28, 2006)

without a fork


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 28, 2006)

or a need..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

of another joint


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 28, 2006)

not possible said...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

the evil step-mother


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 28, 2006)

with the long...


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 28, 2006)

fringed hooka hose


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

share with me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 28, 2006)

that shiney little...


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 28, 2006)

cell phone with


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 29, 2006)

FREE long distance


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll take you


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 29, 2006)

into my arms....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 29, 2006)

and whisper in


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2006)

your ear that


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 29, 2006)

goats can fly...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2006)

*AND SO CAN*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 29, 2006)

cows, so look


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 29, 2006)

At your hott


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 29, 2006)

round, shiney big....


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 29, 2006)

Ass and your


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 29, 2006)

big voluptuous firm...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

colas of Shishkaberry


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

rip that Gandalf !!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

fill that bowl


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

with a blender...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

get soooo high


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

in the chat


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

*that i chatted*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

all by myself....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

until i started


----------



## ZenLunatic (Apr 30, 2006)

getting sketchy and...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

called the doctor


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

asked for some


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

*medical marijuana and*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

started smoking tough


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 30, 2006)

*until i couldn't*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

hear those voices


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 30, 2006)

anymore, but now


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

this strange feeling


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

*has got me*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

running around like..


----------



## yogi dc (May 1, 2006)

a chicken with


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

three legs and


----------



## yogi dc (May 1, 2006)

his head choped


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

off for dinner


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

with Willy Wonka!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

One gold ticket!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

opens the door


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

to a new...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

pipe and bag


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

of killer chronic


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

hand that here


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said to...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

Willy Wonka...He


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

don't know shit


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

about fine weed


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

said the spider


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

to Miss Muffet


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

come hither little


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

love bug, and...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

lick my little


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

8" banana slug!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

slimeys' good but


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

Harry is not.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

I say shave


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

Bic that sucker!


----------



## the ganja farmer (May 1, 2006)

to Jamaica where...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

OUCH!!!  I cut


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

in to dance...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

one last polka


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

with my lunylady...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

before shes locked


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

in the padded...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

green bubble room


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

with her tiara...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

and box of


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 1, 2006)

chocolate covered zoomers...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

they're magically delicious


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

absolutely nummy even


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

seeing trails everywhere


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

dragon wearing flip-flops


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

bearing pots of


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

frog's legs and


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

a set of


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

bent brass knuckles


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

for 13 assed


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

monkeys with sore..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

heads from drinking


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

gerbil terd beer...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

and eatin pretzels


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

made from goat


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

on the roof


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

cheese frumunda the.....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

runs and hides


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

just like in...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

a twister game


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

covered in MUKO


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 2, 2006)

drinking green tea


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 2, 2006)

from shot glasses.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2006)

*After that we*


----------



## yogi dc (May 2, 2006)

ran around the...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2006)

*house chasing after*


----------



## rasta (May 2, 2006)

Imaginairy Pot Plants


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2006)

*that were so *


----------



## yogi dc (May 2, 2006)

big, that they


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 2, 2006)

could have been


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 2, 2006)

trees in the


----------



## yogi dc (May 2, 2006)

lord... rings movie


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 2, 2006)

that started talking


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

*to me about*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 3, 2006)

fluffy purple clouds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

*and little green*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 3, 2006)

men that were


----------



## Songrighter (May 3, 2006)

Sticking it up



*__________________________*
*Songrighter**-----the singin gardener*
Superior genetics _can_ overcome inferior gardening.
Superior gardening _can_ overcome inferior genetics.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 3, 2006)

in that old


----------



## Songrighter (May 3, 2006)

campfire pit with....


*__________________________*
*Songrighter**-----the singin gardener*
Superior genetics _can_ overcome inferior gardening.
Superior gardening _can_ overcome inferior genetics.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 3, 2006)

an odd pair....


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 3, 2006)

of lemon struedels....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

and hot coffee


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 3, 2006)

nipple clamps too....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

not so hard


----------



## Songrighter (May 3, 2006)

Uhh Pluck Pluck


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

what is that?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 3, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> not so hard


she screamed outloud


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

and blushed deeply


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 3, 2006)

hand on breast....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

i was choking


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 3, 2006)

on my uvula


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

gasping for air


----------



## yogi dc (May 3, 2006)

when a bee..


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 4, 2006)

stung my ear


----------



## Songrighter (May 4, 2006)

......was only dreamin'


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 4, 2006)

about ursa major....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 4, 2006)

and purple dragons


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 4, 2006)

dancing majestically in...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 4, 2006)

the ocean blue


----------



## Songrighter (May 4, 2006)

only to land


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

on a mushroom


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*that was big*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

with red dots


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*and long stem.*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

Made me feel


----------



## yogi dc (May 4, 2006)

like i could


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

smoke every strain


----------



## bigbudz (May 4, 2006)

with my buddies


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

so I sparked...


----------



## yogi dc (May 4, 2006)

up 5 blunts..


----------



## DillaWilla (May 4, 2006)

what a trip....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

and started seeing


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 5, 2006)

millions of lemmings...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

running across the


----------



## Songrighter (May 5, 2006)

celings of my mind


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

you did four


----------



## Songrighter (May 5, 2006)

took one back............


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

it swam away....


----------



## Songrighter (May 5, 2006)

through purple _haze_


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

and some sticky


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

finger hash joints


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

that we found


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

hidden inside my


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

secret stash box


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

not made by


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

The Brothers Grunt


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

i didn't win


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

nor did I


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

its all good


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

there'll be another


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

who will win?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

someone already did


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 5, 2006)

Wasn't me man....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

wish it was


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 5, 2006)

Who did then ?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

damn...i forget


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

I think it


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 5, 2006)

Was not ME!


----------



## Songrighter (May 6, 2006)

I......... Never mind


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

I'll enter again


----------



## Insane (May 6, 2006)

but this time


----------



## Witness (May 6, 2006)

And after a while..


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

three words, stoner....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

heck thats funny


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

because it's so


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

up to date


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

and whacked out


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

as can be!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

rollin another doobie


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

heading out to


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

check my plants


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

the county fair.....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

drives me nuts


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

outta my head !


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

I want 1st


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

give'r the redribbon


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

that shit sucks


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

man, aw shucks...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> give'r the redribbon


  Technically, I believe that is four words LdyL


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

I'm gonna' fly


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

poo i say....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

poo to you


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

DOH !  Poo indeed !


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

poo you both


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

NO!  you poo !


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

yes...and zen also corrects me and says its blue ribbon too....not red  






			
				GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Technically, I believe that is four words LdyL


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

just gimme guano


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

tea for my....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

lovely green ladies


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

bat poo too


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

you too gdg.....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

shes still here


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

yes she is.....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

thought she left


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

NAW!  She didn't!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

shes an addict


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

just like you


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

she caught me


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 6, 2006)

and me too.....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

shhh don't tell


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 6, 2006)

GAWD these kids


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

gotta love em


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

or maybe not....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

haha I win


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2006)

no you don't


----------



## JusSumguy (May 7, 2006)

...take a nap


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

up since 9:00


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

shes always awake


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

and yet she...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

has optimal energy


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

couch is calling


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

as we speak


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

awww....so soon?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

is she gone?


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

She is so...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

are you sure?


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

She went down...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

to the couch


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

asleep and dreaming...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

of huge plants


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

errrrrr... huge 'somethin'


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

in her dreams


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

Pranic was there...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

joints in hand


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

gigglin ana wigglin...


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

a jigglin spree!


----------



## JusSumguy (May 7, 2006)

...luv that jiggle


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 7, 2006)

then she awoke


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 7, 2006)

with an itchy...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

trigger finger cause


----------



## JusSumguy (May 7, 2006)

it was wet


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

from picking my


----------



## JusSumguy (May 7, 2006)

pomegranate seeds out


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

to make jelly


----------



## JusSumguy (May 7, 2006)

for my belly


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 7, 2006)

mmmm she said


----------



## JusSumguy (May 8, 2006)

pirate said Arrrgggg........


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

come here said...


----------



## pufindo (May 8, 2006)

da big fat frog.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

touch my big


----------



## JusSumguy (May 8, 2006)

fat, throbbing frog


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

what is that...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

its a WART!


----------



## JusSumguy (May 8, 2006)

pee'd on me


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

man that sucks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

*now i have*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

to sit on


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

a little pea


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

without breaking it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

how am i


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 8, 2006)

Slow but steady....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

the pea BROKE!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

Holy Crap, what


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

is the punishment


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

whips and chains


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

and no treats!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

for little boys


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

no Hambuger Helper


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

its their fav


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

Bacon Cheesburgers mine


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

beef noodle here


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

with white corn


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

on the cob


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

that avatar's creepy


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

give me nightmares


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

thats you LdyL...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

yes..it is


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 8, 2006)

what is that???


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

not too sure


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

the heads are


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

really quite frightening


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

spinning and spinning


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

creepy little guys


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

mesmerizing to me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

come and play


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

creepy is FUN


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

each their own


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

I've known creepy


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

where we play?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

here or there?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

chat over there


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

on my way


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

already there.....HURRY


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 9, 2006)

*i'm coming now*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 9, 2006)

but I'm back


----------



## JusSumguy (May 9, 2006)

come for pirate


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*i don't see*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*any freaking pirate*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

aaargg I say


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*walk the plank*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

and swim with


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*the beautiful mermaids*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

who were wearing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*shells on their*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

ears, I'm not


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*gonna say breasts*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

so I'll say


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*bodacious tatas instead*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

firm and round


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

*like water ballons*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

bouncing all over


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2006)

my eyes following


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

was enjoying the


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

warm ocean water


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

when a floaty


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 11, 2006)

terd nodule went....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

up in to


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

the black ninja


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 11, 2006)

a dank cave....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

with really creepy


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

cave drawing fiends


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

that ate my


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 11, 2006)

fekkin gummy bears!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

just the REDS


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

which i love


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

almost as much


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 12, 2006)

*as i love*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

those yummy little


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

pink and yellow


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

polka dotted pills


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

started making me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

see things that


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 12, 2006)

haunt me forever


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

like that glowing


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 12, 2006)

shed of doom


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

when it burst


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

into flames that


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 12, 2006)

burned bright pink


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

like cotton candy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2006)

*from a carnival*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 13, 2006)

except it was


----------



## JusSumguy (May 13, 2006)

A bigass gargoyle


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 13, 2006)

with buck teeth!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 13, 2006)

Smokin a fattie


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 13, 2006)

Purple haze blunt!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 13, 2006)

damn thats dank!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 13, 2006)

made me see


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 13, 2006)

weird little squiggley


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2006)

*things crawling around*


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 14, 2006)

inside my eyes....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 14, 2006)

making me blind


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 14, 2006)

so I screamed


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

"Get a doctor!!!!"


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 15, 2006)

Crapped my drawers....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

thats just wrong


----------



## Darkstar (May 15, 2006)

the doctor exclaimed


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

leave my office!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*you smell like*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

bunk seedy weed


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 15, 2006)

and goat nards...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 15, 2006)

have you been


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*rolling around in*


----------



## Mutt (May 15, 2006)

wet manure while....


Good Lord guys. 1,082 posts on this thing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

*hitting my bong*


----------



## 1timegrower (May 15, 2006)

How do u make a bong


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2006)

Fa La La


----------



## drfting07 (May 15, 2006)

so anyway grandma


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *hitting my bong*


when suddenly there


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 16, 2006)

was madness everywhere


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

fireworks and spinning


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> wet manure while....
> 
> 
> Good Lord guys. 1,082 posts on this thing.


This is "the" best thread of them all Mutt...where have you been?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> fireworks and spinning


(continue)


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 16, 2006)

like a top


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

round and round


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*as my eyes*


----------



## Darkstar (May 16, 2006)

grew ever larger


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 16, 2006)

i started to


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

smile because I


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (May 16, 2006)

poo'ed myself and


----------



## yogi dc (May 16, 2006)

no one knew


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (May 16, 2006)

, with my right


----------



## yogi dc (May 16, 2006)

hand i picked


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*it up and*


----------



## yogi dc (May 16, 2006)

threw it at..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 16, 2006)

*a police car*


----------



## yogi dc (May 16, 2006)

the car stoped..


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (May 16, 2006)

and a FAT


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 16, 2006)

assed po po


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

came rollin out


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

I scrambled left


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

and he said


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

what the hell


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

as he slipped


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

in a slippery


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

bed of seaweed


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

"what is that?"


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

"thats my freedom!"


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

I started running


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

and kept goin


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

down the alley


----------



## Insane (May 16, 2006)

until I saw


----------



## Darkstar (May 16, 2006)

a doughnut shop


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

po-po was everywhere


----------



## JusSumguy (May 16, 2006)

and round the............


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

side of the


----------



## Darkstar (May 16, 2006)

building was a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 16, 2006)

long dark stairway


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

leading into oblivion....


----------



## Darkstar (May 17, 2006)

As I descended


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*i could see*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

a faint light


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*that got brighter*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

when it started


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*to get hot*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

so I took


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*off my shirt*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

and my underwear


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*socks and shoes*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

and put them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*in a bag*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

that I stuffed


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

underneath the seat


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

I'm thinking roadtrip


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*i'm thinking sex*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

now you're talking


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*top or bottom*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

in front, woof


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

it's all fun


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

I'm so bored


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*come on over*


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

I'll join in


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*bring some bud*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

its getting kinky


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

look out man!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

comes the Lunatics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

*the party begins*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

I'll bring dip


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

I got chips


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

lets get naked


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

i got bud


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

if your naked


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

we'll roll around


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

in strawberry jell-o


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

yo yo yo...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

round and round


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

befuddled, I frowned...


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

furrowed my brow...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

and puffed on


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

a long skinny


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

cedar poking stick


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

that I stuck


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

in my eye


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

why, oh why !


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

cause i was


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

was so high


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

touchin the sky


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

with my tongue


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 17, 2006)

tasted like berries


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

from that magical


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

skye berry tree...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

polka dots and


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

pink cotton balls....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

swirled by my


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

mysterious brain powers


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

had no effect


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

must be because


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

of my super


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 17, 2006)

puckered up sphincter....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

smells of roses


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

and habanero sauce....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

you expected what?


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

hot flashes, man....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

and swollen breasticles


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

Vagino-mite she said !!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

Get the machine


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

3 speed bullets !


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

that go PING


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

and Niiiiiiii also.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

thank you sir!


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

may I have...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

mute on now


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

because its safer


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

safe from Zen


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

run LdyL run


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

*come back everyone*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

*i don't bite*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

maybe a nibble


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

*sounds like fun*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

that I promise


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

*i will give*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

my favorite pose


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

so don't blow


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

Zen off like...


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

a paying customer


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

he paid twice


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

still payin too!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

I know you


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

you think so?


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 18, 2006)

you know me....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

like to pay


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

you're too quick


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

thats not good


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 18, 2006)

yes...too fast


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

Perhaps some viagra


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

that always helps


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

lasts for hours


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

too many hours


----------



## billy_bong_thornton (May 18, 2006)

to the grocery store......


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

with a hard-on


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

down through produce


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

the cucumber section


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

my personal favorite


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

because everything is


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

long and firm


----------



## Insane (May 18, 2006)

and is always


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

ripe and ready


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

never gets tired


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

aims to please


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

never talks back


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (May 18, 2006)

when asked to


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

will always obey


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

melons are nice


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

round and perky


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

nice little jiggle


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

drives me wild


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

its working then


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

cute little boys


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

lots of energy


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

like a bunny


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

just keeps going


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

who needs air


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

could use a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

few little tricks


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

that I know


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

make him tingle


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

beg for more


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

scared you away


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

nothin scares me


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

away that easy


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

gonna take a lot


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

more than that


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

ha! you're back


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

I knew you'd


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

come back and


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

play with me


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

how could I


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

ever say no?


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

to those beautiful


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

girls love that


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

well I am


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

your face so


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

much like a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

soft and warm


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

wet squishy fart


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

that stuck to


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

everything and stunk


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

like nasty, rotten


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

eggs mixed with


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

corn and peanuts


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

that had been


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

stuck in my


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

smelly sweaty socks


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

that I've owned


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

forever and never


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

ever washed them


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

alone they stand


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

stiff and alert


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2006)

*like my pants*


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

join the fun


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

more the merrier


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

two of you


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

that sounds fun


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

I get firsties


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

others can watch


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

sounds kinda kinky


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

clothes are optional


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

none is recommended


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

my kinda guy


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

I do try


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

you're so sweet


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

like a lollypop


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

stuck in my


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

very nice looking


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

kitties fur coat


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 19, 2006)

thats pretty sticky


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

like thick molasses


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 19, 2006)

sourghum, some say...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

always sweet though


----------



## KronicKing32 (May 20, 2006)

and get blazed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*with Zen's bong*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 20, 2006)

and 18" Gandolf


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*now that's tight*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*can i try*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 20, 2006)

but of course


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 20, 2006)

Love That Pipe...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

puff puff pass


----------



## Insane (May 20, 2006)

around it goes


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 20, 2006)

pass it here


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 21, 2006)

*pass it back*


----------



## purple_chronic (May 21, 2006)

where it goes???


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

it goes to


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

my turn now!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

oh not again


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

and it starts


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

I think I


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

lost my pipe


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

Hi there LdyL


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

care to play


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

use my pipe

i have lots

never use them

well...hardly ever


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

go to HGB

come in chat


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

thanks LdyL but


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

you left me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

all by myself


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

with those boys


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

found my pipe


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

nice offer though


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

sorry my lady

my bloody kids

just wanna ...GRRR


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

but....time for

a wee smoke 

won't you come?


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 22, 2006)

Yeah!  you should!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

where you at


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*here i is*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

hop in my


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

magical mystery machine


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*and take a*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*hit off my*


----------



## Insane (May 22, 2006)

magical mystery bong


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*filled with some*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*Hash from Afghanistan*


----------



## purple_chronic (May 22, 2006)

oohhh so sweet!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 22, 2006)

please pass here


----------



## Funky Cloud (May 23, 2006)

have some S.A.G.E.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

but I want


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

something sweet instead


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*then how about*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

sticky sugar coated


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*Papaya buds from*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*The Brother's Grunt*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

on my way


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

TBG's for lunch


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*come on over*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*your all welcome*


----------



## FaTal1 (May 23, 2006)

i got the


----------



## FaTal1 (May 23, 2006)

biggest party bong


----------



## purple_chronic (May 23, 2006)

im going to


----------



## purple_chronic (May 23, 2006)

hit the bong


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 23, 2006)

full of bud


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 23, 2006)

ready to roll


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 23, 2006)

I can drive


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 23, 2006)

heres the keys


----------



## purple_chronic (May 23, 2006)

Where You Going???


----------



## AusToker (May 24, 2006)

can i come?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

everyone is welcome


----------



## OhioDood (May 24, 2006)

Going to McDonald's


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

I want fries


----------



## OhioDood (May 24, 2006)

and chicken nuggets


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

get my keys


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Hears the money


----------



## OhioDood (May 24, 2006)

what do you


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Want from McDonald's?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*the whole menu*


----------



## FaTal1 (May 25, 2006)

Same for me!


----------



## OhioDood (May 25, 2006)

That was delicious!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

what did we


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*have to eat*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

where did we


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*go to eat*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

I'm thinking Arby's


----------



## OhioDood (May 25, 2006)

First lets smoke


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*that sounds good*


----------



## OhioDood (May 25, 2006)

Let's smoke three


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

why not four


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 25, 2006)

then some more


----------



## AusToker (May 25, 2006)

hit the floor


----------



## fusible (May 25, 2006)

take a nap


----------



## FaTal1 (May 25, 2006)

and smoke again


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 25, 2006)

all by myself


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

In my trunk


----------



## wesman123123 (May 25, 2006)

to the store


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

walking with a


----------



## wesman123123 (May 25, 2006)

big fat *****


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

on my arm


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

that'd be me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

not fat though


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

sexy baby greegree


----------



## JusSumguy (May 25, 2006)

had a peepee


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

and pranic the


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

big lesbian badass


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

shoved a shoe


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

up your anal-orphas


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

for sayin greegree


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

has bad equipment


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

kick his ass


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

punk ass kids


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

if i can


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

kiss your bum (shhh! don't tell i wrote more than 3 words)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

who needs em


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

I won't tell


----------



## pranicfever (May 25, 2006)

i <3 you


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

we lost him


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

they''ll grow up


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

not fast enough


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 25, 2006)

slower than girls


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

you're telling me


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*crazy ass ladies*


----------



## purple_chronic (May 26, 2006)

you think so????


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

I know so


----------



## OhioDood (May 26, 2006)

The ladies also


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

are tired of


----------



## OhioDood (May 26, 2006)

perverted old men? (haha sorry i got nothin')


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

*you mean me*


----------



## OhioDood (May 26, 2006)

Nah like George W.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

no I mean


----------



## OhioDood (May 26, 2006)

Oh ok, no


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

she's drinking tequila


----------



## Insane (May 27, 2006)

the fun starts


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2006)

*at my house*


----------



## Insane (May 27, 2006)

my new bong


----------



## Insane (May 27, 2006)

everybody try it


----------



## Insane (May 27, 2006)

toke toke toke


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 27, 2006)

toke with me


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2006)

*ok pass it*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 27, 2006)

let me finish


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 27, 2006)

old iron lungs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2006)

*big round lungs?*


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 27, 2006)

A deep bellows...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 27, 2006)

from behind me


----------



## Insane (May 27, 2006)

I turned around


----------



## Insane (May 27, 2006)

and saw a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 27, 2006)

really freakin' big


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 28, 2006)

*ape named Magilla*


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 28, 2006)

waggin his willa!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 28, 2006)

hoping for bud


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 28, 2006)

sniffing behind the


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 28, 2006)

bottle of booze


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 28, 2006)

looking for a


----------



## purple_chronic (May 28, 2006)

Bowl to burn!


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 28, 2006)

carpet nugs found!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 28, 2006)

cat hair included


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2006)

get the vacume


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

and clean my


----------



## OhioDood (May 29, 2006)

living room because


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 29, 2006)

of the wonderful...


----------



## fusible (May 29, 2006)

crumbs of bud


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

falling all around


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 29, 2006)

it's snowing weed !


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

get a shovel!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 29, 2006)

and a pail


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 29, 2006)

me first says


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 29, 2006)

a wheelbarrow even !!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 29, 2006)

wheelbarrows are handy


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 29, 2006)

dandy garden tools....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 29, 2006)

nice and sharp


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

four wheeled works


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 29, 2006)

I wanna' ride


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 29, 2006)

my bicycle, I...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 29, 2006)

want some icecream


----------



## ZenLunatic (May 29, 2006)

and breasts too...


----------



## fusible (May 30, 2006)

icecream covered breasts


----------



## Funky Cloud (May 30, 2006)

no bongwater kisses


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 30, 2006)

Canadian Maple flavoured


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 30, 2006)

breast ice cream


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 30, 2006)

the most tasty


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 30, 2006)

*i wanna lick*


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

only after me


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 31, 2006)

*ok i'll watch  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

shes not here


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

but she would

most certainly love

to play along


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 31, 2006)

*damn you GreenDayGirl  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

one whole day


----------



## FaTal1 (May 31, 2006)

whats going on?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

shes moving on...


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

a new place 

new growroom too


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

new plants too ?


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 1, 2006)

oh i see


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

see new plants ?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

i see nothing


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

focus daniel san!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 1, 2006)

paint the fence!!!


----------



## fusible (Jun 1, 2006)

ride the cloud


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 1, 2006)

what the hell?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2006)

*yup that's it*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

just like that


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

she was back


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

crack the whip


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

shes in control


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

not gonna paint


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

can't make me


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 2, 2006)

change his post


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 2, 2006)

from "metal legs"


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 2, 2006)

to blue clouds?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

who did that??


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

hey shes back!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

brandishing a whip


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

you go girl


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

paint the fence !


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

wax on wax


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

off, silly grasshopper!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

make me lunch


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

bologna sammich time!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

im so hungry


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

make me 2!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

*what about me*


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 6, 2006)

i need to ...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

*do a bong*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

hit it harrrrrrrrd!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

*cough, cough, cough*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

its good yes??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2006)

*i'll take another*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

i'll share Shishkaberry


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

oooo that smell


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

roll another NOW


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 6, 2006)

and make it ...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

nice and fat


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

Afghan Dream anyone ?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 6, 2006)

oh hell yes


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 7, 2006)

please give me .. .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2006)

*a big hit*


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 7, 2006)

or maybe three


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 7, 2006)

Free Marc Emery!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

runs and hides


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 7, 2006)

in the garden


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

of marijuana happiness


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

chocolate cookies too...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

with hash added


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

gibble me wonky!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

im so high


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

indeed you are....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

should i shop?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

zen must drive


im too high


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 7, 2006)

why must I ....


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 7, 2006)

smoke a phatty


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 7, 2006)

because they said


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 8, 2006)

its so good


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

*that i would*


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 8, 2006)

have such a


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

*mind blowing high*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I couldn't move


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

*my legs numb*


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 8, 2006)

Where's my lighter?


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 8, 2006)

i pocketed it


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

one of those


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 8, 2006)

force of habit


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll break that


----------



## rockydog (Jun 8, 2006)

hey all this is a huge thread. lol


----------



## Insane (Jun 8, 2006)

three words dude


----------



## Insane (Jun 8, 2006)

join the party


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

hop in line


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 8, 2006)

feelin so fine


----------



## rockydog (Jun 8, 2006)

i got it


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 8, 2006)

so it seems


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

then you're awesome


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

another new poster


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

glad you got

the jist of

the game here


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

now hit this


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

hit it harrrrrrrd.....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

save me some


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

OK, yes dear....


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 9, 2006)

dont forget me!!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

here you go


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

Shishkaberry for Fatal1 !


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

high times fav


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

Danko said so!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

still in awe


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

something to remember....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

who can remember


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2006)

*after smoking that*


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 9, 2006)

mind is numb!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 9, 2006)

I must succumb


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 9, 2006)

to the herb


----------



## Insane (Jun 9, 2006)

must be strong


----------



## Insane (Jun 9, 2006)

to hit my


----------



## Insane (Jun 9, 2006)

super sized bong


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 9, 2006)

wearing my thong?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

thats alright if


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 9, 2006)

we sing along


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

sing real loud


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

a happy song


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

Three Little Birds....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

eating my seed


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

nasty little buggers!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

now i need


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

get the spray


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

i beat you


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

dang you're fast


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

like greased lightenin!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

whipped me again


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

so are you!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

but whipping is


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

awww crap....slow


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

kinky so I


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

busted a move....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

never i say!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

faster harder faster


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

shes got it


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

hop on over


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

Grind Baby Grinnnnnnnd


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

damn its hot


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

and share it


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

hot and sweaty


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

grin and bare...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

lets all roll


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

mad shishkaberry chongers...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

pull together people


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

DAMN....the phone


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

the worst times


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

kid of course


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

be back shortly...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

dang...we're off


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

see ya later


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll be here


----------



## fusible (Jun 9, 2006)

toking on some


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

blueberry yum yum


----------



## fusible (Jun 9, 2006)

im sooooo high


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm getting there


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

some C99 here


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

care for some?


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

the lunatic's back!


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

NIBS and beer...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

I have heartburn


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

tums, rolaids, pepto ?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

out of tums


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

which really sucks


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

minty toothpaste works...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

arm n hammer


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

old jailhouse trick


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 10, 2006)

wow that's slick


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2006)

*will it work*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

sure does brother


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

your all crazy


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

like you're not ?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

i define crazy


----------



## rockydog (Jun 10, 2006)

so am I


----------



## rockydog (Jun 10, 2006)

and its fun


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

hit this joint


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

you crazy bugger


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

speaking of crazy


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

the girl is


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

here she is


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

crazy as a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

Lunatic, like you


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

uh-oh...not again


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

oh yes indeed


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

with hot ass


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

glad you noticed


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

alas...i must 

exit this again

kids having sleepover  

not there....HERE


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

always this happens


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 10, 2006)

what happens always ?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 10, 2006)

Gdg Nice Assatar


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 10, 2006)

I mean avatar!


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 11, 2006)

two thumbs up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2006)

*love that ass*


----------



## Mutt (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn, MILF Alert.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

that'd be me


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

out at sea?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

on the beach


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

MILF is good


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

thats hot MILF


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2006)

*I WANT MILF*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

would you like


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2006)

yes i would


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

buckle up then


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

one hellava ride


----------



## Sargent Pepper (Jun 11, 2006)

to  the doctor


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2006)

*i only wish*


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

wish upon stars


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 11, 2006)

and maybe one


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

time I'll get


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

slammin' me huh


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

what huh what


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

shes pretty quick


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

Seargent Pepper isa


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

newbie who's not


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

with the program


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 11, 2006)

Time for noogies !


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

lets flog him


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

restraints are nice


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

and truffle shuffle


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

thats my boy


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

maybe boy toy!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 11, 2006)

they all say


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2006)

*come get some*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

already got one


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

little boy toy


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

tries so hard


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

says whats right


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

so very young


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 12, 2006)

so very dumb


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2006)

*ok i'll pass*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2006)

*on that ass*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

oh stop it


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 12, 2006)

no way........NEVER


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

its all fun


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 12, 2006)

milf does the


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 12, 2006)

bomb diggitty shuffle...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

right to me


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 13, 2006)

I feel free


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

but not here


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

speak your mind


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

oh you can't


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*you are funny*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

no not really


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*ok your not*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

yes I am


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

just a female


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

just being fickle


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

What, me worry ?


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

Fickle?  Not you...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

shes calm now


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

everyone is safe


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

breathe.... jussssssst breathe....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*take a pill*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

... chill you will.....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

reaaly stoned now


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

watcha smokin lass ?


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 13, 2006)

fine piece of


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*Papaya bubble hash*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

Never had Papaya!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2006)

*someday you will*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

you think so ?


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 13, 2006)

but of course


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

i can't wait


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

neither can I


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

im so high


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

so am I


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

im needing nap


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

don't I wish


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

no such luck


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

kids running loose


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 13, 2006)

wonky assed peckerheads....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

mouthy these days


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 14, 2006)

your a man


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 14, 2006)

oops I meant


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 14, 2006)

man your cool


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 14, 2006)

they say I


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*can't remember anything*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 14, 2006)

so I said


----------



## redeyes (Jun 14, 2006)

whats goin on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

*everyone's getting high*


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 14, 2006)

from pot growing


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 14, 2006)

next to the


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 14, 2006)

federal court house


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 14, 2006)

I shot the


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 14, 2006)

the arrow that


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 14, 2006)

cupid shot at


----------



## redeyes (Jun 14, 2006)

dirty old men


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 14, 2006)

are parliment leaders


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 14, 2006)

well go figure


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 14, 2006)

nasty old gobshites!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 14, 2006)

dirty nasty buggers


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

big liars too


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

biggest crooks ever.....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Bush is bad


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

Harper blows goat...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

bad little man


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

both need NOOGIES!


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 15, 2006)

and wet willies!!


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

cherry belly's too...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

chinese water tourture


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*elect him again*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*i think not*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 15, 2006)

but he smokes


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

he doesn't inhale


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*what a bummer*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 15, 2006)

he used to


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

i won't share


----------



## redeyes (Jun 15, 2006)

he hates terriost


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*so don't i*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

why I ask


----------



## redeyes (Jun 15, 2006)

what the ****


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

thar she blows


----------



## redeyes (Jun 15, 2006)

on my ****


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

can't make me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 15, 2006)

cute little thing


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

in the pool???


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

makes it shrink


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2006)

*not this dink*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 16, 2006)

it is mighty


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

size does matter


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

oh hell yes


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

better believe it


----------



## redeyes (Jun 16, 2006)

his names bob


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

ok you win


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 16, 2006)

sit and spin


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

wink wink nudge


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

bad thoughts ....UH-OH


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 16, 2006)

cat in hat


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

full of dope


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 16, 2006)

grown by pope


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

and the sisters


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 16, 2006)

Vatican green mojo !


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 16, 2006)

in full effect


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 17, 2006)

pot smokin pope


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 17, 2006)

*gotta love him*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 17, 2006)

bless this weed


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 17, 2006)

and the grower


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 17, 2006)

thou shalt smoke


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 17, 2006)

hit than choke


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 17, 2006)

any for me?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 17, 2006)

please say yes


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 18, 2006)

if you're offering


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2006)

*puff, puff, pass*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 18, 2006)

to the left


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 18, 2006)

reality check... DING.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*pass it back*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*it's my hit*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 19, 2006)

no its mine!


----------



## KindMind (Jun 19, 2006)

roll two joints


----------



## redeyes (Jun 19, 2006)

i wanna blunt


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

*i wanna bong*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 19, 2006)

here...use mine


----------



## redeyes (Jun 20, 2006)

jack jump over


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 20, 2006)

so you can


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*get a hit*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 20, 2006)

of that shit


----------



## bmello (Jun 20, 2006)

and hold it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*until you cough*


----------



## bmello (Jun 20, 2006)

and eyes watering...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*nose is running*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 20, 2006)

is it laced?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*just great ****  *


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 20, 2006)

mouth so dry


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 20, 2006)

i cant spit


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*need a beer*


----------



## bmello (Jun 20, 2006)

gettin the munchies


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*what kinda munchies*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 20, 2006)

want some wings?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*yes HOT WINGS*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 20, 2006)

medium for me


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 20, 2006)

plus ranch dressing


----------



## redeyes (Jun 20, 2006)

hooters is good


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 20, 2006)

I like hooters...


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 21, 2006)

hooters are nice...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*big round hooters*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*are the best*


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 21, 2006)

to play with..


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 21, 2006)

and lay with


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*and look at*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 21, 2006)

those are nice


----------



## redeyes (Jun 21, 2006)

they to big?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

more than a


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

mouthful is wasteful


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

firm and perky


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 21, 2006)

works for me...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

it ain't easy


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 21, 2006)

bein this greasy


----------



## redeyes (Jun 21, 2006)

ur so cheasy


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 21, 2006)

cheese is good


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

good for what


----------



## redeyes (Jun 22, 2006)

put on crackers


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*how about fromundacheese  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*gonna eat that?*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 22, 2006)

never heard of


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*fromundacheese before today*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*it's underwear cheese*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*damn that's nasty*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 22, 2006)

yes it is


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*bong hit time*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*wanna join me*


----------



## Gab_Vitality (Jun 22, 2006)

Down to Kmart...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*Walmart is better*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

lots of stuff


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*cash or charge*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

checks no good


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

cool toy deptartment


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*nice CFL section*


----------



## Gab_Vitality (Jun 22, 2006)

But no bananas?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

is to bananas


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I've seen them


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

cucumbers there too


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

gotta love produce


----------



## redeyes (Jun 22, 2006)

walamart has everything


----------



## redeyes (Jun 22, 2006)

u name it


----------



## redeyes (Jun 22, 2006)

wally has it~


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 22, 2006)

short lines too


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 22, 2006)

YAYE for Malwart !


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

aggresive shoppers though


----------



## redeyes (Jun 22, 2006)

especially during christmas


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 22, 2006)

dont self checkout


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 22, 2006)

if you have


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 22, 2006)

lots of groceries


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2006)

*lots of MILF*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

looking for me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

here I am


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 23, 2006)

there you are


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

I was missing


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

I do that


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 23, 2006)

you do what?


----------



## redeyes (Jun 23, 2006)

ur pics scary


----------



## redeyes (Jun 23, 2006)

greens pic scary


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

hows this instead


----------



## redeyes (Jun 24, 2006)

nice pic, you?


----------



## redeyes (Jun 24, 2006)

someone name movies


----------



## redeyes (Jun 24, 2006)

only comedy tho


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

Fish Called Wanda...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

The Princess Bride...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

Life of Brian...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

hows that funny


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

All three are...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

Sit and watch...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

oh Monte Python


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

You WILL giggle....


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

watched Holy Grail


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

frying on acid


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

Good one huh ?


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh my! LSD !


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

way back when


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

long before kiddies


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

Thousands of hits...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

this girl partied


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

not that many


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, me too...


WOOPS...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm crazy enough


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

as it is...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

don't need help


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

..... it's nap time ......


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

really, trust me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

don't I wish


----------



## redeyes (Jun 24, 2006)

upon a star


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 24, 2006)

What's wrong GDG ?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

getting too old


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

life passes by


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

just feeling lonely


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

no big deal


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

thats not cool


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

lets talk about...


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

favorite blunt flavors!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2006)

*no blunts, bongs*


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

favorite flavor bong??


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

that would be


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

flavoured bong water


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

favorite flavor pipe


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

lost my pipe


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

have at least


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

four of them


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

lost my mind


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

found it in


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

that dark creepy


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

well of bongwater


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

that tasted like


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

coffe with poo


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> flavoured bong water


 they make that?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

well they must


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

cool beans huh..


----------



## redeyes (Jun 25, 2006)

beans are cool


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

plant them beans


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

little magical beans


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

grow massive plants...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

with ENORMOUS colas


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

blanketed with trichomes!!


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

with no mites...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

OR powdery mildew!!


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 25, 2006)

or inch worms!!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

leaning towards amber


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 25, 2006)

redeyes said:
			
		

> they make that?


 

*NOT PART OF THE STORY* 

yes they do.....available in a variety of flavours....do a google search for it


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

I like amber


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*couch lock high*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*can't even move*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

don't I wish


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

kiddies all summer


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

give me strength


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*driving ya crazy  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

fighting all day


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

need to harvest


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

have to though


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

fat frosty buds


----------



## redeyes (Jun 26, 2006)

send me some~


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

waiting for me


----------



## KindMind (Jun 26, 2006)

till my ladies


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

to smoke 'em


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

ok your turn


----------



## redeyes (Jun 27, 2006)

gonna bump this


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

bump it louder


----------



## redeyes (Jun 27, 2006)

almost 2000 post~


----------



## redeyes (Jun 27, 2006)

on this thread


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm so impressed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*i'm jumping around*


----------



## KindMind (Jun 28, 2006)

coughing my ass


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

out my eyeballs


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Damn, good hit


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*i want one*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

wake and bake


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

the best time


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*i love it*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*do it everyday*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

so must I


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

keeps mommy happy


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

time for another


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*i'm with ya*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

thats much better


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

could be better


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

off I go


----------



## redeyes (Jun 28, 2006)

now eat breakfest


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 28, 2006)

and get jiggy...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 28, 2006)

in the kitchen


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

wish I could


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

everyday cuz now


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

it's so dry


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

gotta ration out


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

til it's better


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 28, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....not rations


----------



## bmello (Jun 28, 2006)

yes, so sad


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 28, 2006)

Poo I say !!


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 28, 2006)

whats going on?


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

mellow has rations


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 28, 2006)

who is mellow?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 29, 2006)

certianly not I


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 29, 2006)

always running around


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 29, 2006)

back and forth


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 29, 2006)

bmello i mean


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 29, 2006)

i liked this


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 29, 2006)

thread when it


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 29, 2006)

was a story


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

it still is


----------



## redeyes (Jun 29, 2006)

using only 3


----------



## redeyes (Jun 29, 2006)

words at a


----------



## redeyes (Jun 29, 2006)

time is hard


----------



## redeyes (Jun 29, 2006)

to tell story


----------



## KindMind (Jun 29, 2006)

while smokimg a


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Fat Joint


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

*of Panama Red*


----------



## KindMind (Jun 29, 2006)

on a warm


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

day like today


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

the pool is


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

calling my name


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

*nice cool drink*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

just pop please


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

quench my cottonmouth


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

*ice cold beer*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

*for me dear*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

*THE MUSIC LOUD*


----------



## KindMind (Jun 29, 2006)

The Beat slow


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

Bro and Zen


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

clink their beers


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

i don't drink


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

CLINK !  Cheers brother!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

*Clink ! Cheers Zen !*


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 29, 2006)

Clink! Cheers all!


----------



## redeyes (Jun 29, 2006)

beer or liquor?


----------



## rasta (Jun 29, 2006)

weed brother weed


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

green here please


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jun 30, 2006)

kif me baby...


----------



## KindMind (Jun 30, 2006)

My story is


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 30, 2006)

an inspirational one.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 30, 2006)

of happiness and


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 30, 2006)

sweet sticky buds


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 30, 2006)

that smelled like


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 1, 2006)

an angry skunk


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

*i love Skunk*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 1, 2006)

you gonna share???


----------



## KindMind (Jul 1, 2006)

Sharing is law


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 1, 2006)

don't break it!


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 1, 2006)

dont get greedy!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 1, 2006)

sharing is fun


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 1, 2006)

grin and pass


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 1, 2006)

to the left


----------



## redeyes (Jul 1, 2006)

puff puff pass


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 1, 2006)

nice ass glass!!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 2, 2006)

pass the hash


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

right over here


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 2, 2006)

*i wanna hit  *


----------



## redeyes (Jul 2, 2006)

here, puff friend~


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 2, 2006)

lets get bent


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 2, 2006)

*i'm with ya*


----------



## redeyes (Jul 2, 2006)

anyone for hookah?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

OOOOOO!!!  me please


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

i've never tried


----------



## redeyes (Jul 2, 2006)

its the best~!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 2, 2006)

now im jealous


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2006)

some double apple???


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmm....whats that?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

*i want some*


----------



## KindMind (Jul 3, 2006)

I do too


----------



## redeyes (Jul 3, 2006)

ill take one!


----------



## redeyes (Jul 3, 2006)

whatever it is


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2006)

its hookah tobbaco


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2006)

tastes like apple


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

i must say


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

no to that


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

3 months now


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

*i quit smoking*


----------



## redeyes (Jul 3, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> its hookah tobbaco


 im using Strawberry-Daquri


----------



## redeyes (Jul 3, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> *i quit smoking*


 toke very hard


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2006)

mmm daquri spanks


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2006)

my lil hiney


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 3, 2006)

WHats that in...


***wow mutt this thread has been going for a loooooooooooooooooong time ever since i started MP it seemed like it wasnt gonna catch on but what you kno 106 pages already what a great forum game you created***


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 3, 2006)

the japanese language


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

*bongs for everyone*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

*at The Grunt's  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

TAXI!!!!  over here


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

*were still smoking  *


----------



## redeyes (Jul 4, 2006)

brt with jetpack~!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

*Papaya and more*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 4, 2006)

pack my pipe


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roll this blunt


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

*anything for friends*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 5, 2006)

time to harvest


----------



## redeyes (Jul 5, 2006)

ooo, whats grown?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 5, 2006)

blueberry X crsytal


----------



## redeyes (Jul 5, 2006)

got some kush?


----------



## KindMind (Jul 5, 2006)

Why do I?


----------



## redeyes (Jul 5, 2006)

never had it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

*WHAT, WHAT, WHAT  *


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 5, 2006)

werd its great


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 5, 2006)

for open wounds


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 5, 2006)

hows that go?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 5, 2006)

kinda like this


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 5, 2006)

in eternal bliss


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 5, 2006)

i sit and


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 6, 2006)

puff on this


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

passing to left


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

runnin out'a breath


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

lets smoke more


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

dayum hit'a door


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

*wake and bake*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

*with my friends*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

*of Marijuana Passion  *


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

while showing off


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

our homegrown buds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

*and telling stories*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

*of past grows*


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

i wish i


----------



## redeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

never ran out


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

of sour diesel


----------



## KindMind (Jul 6, 2006)

and jelly beans


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

i love them


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

mmm.....sour deisel


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

sounds so good


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

i've never had


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

wait for it...


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

tell you cough


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

i can't wait


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 6, 2006)

to smoke blades


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

of sticky herb


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 6, 2006)

in the everglades


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

tropical grown ****


----------



## redeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

some exotic ****~


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 6, 2006)

**** its good


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

go to chat


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

im there now


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 6, 2006)

how do I


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 6, 2006)

get all the

responds from this

long @ss Thread????


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 6, 2006)

3 in 1


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

click the lil


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

button on the


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

top of the


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

page thats blue


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 6, 2006)

y'de you leave


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 6, 2006)

come back man


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

where'd you go?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*Here I Is  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 7, 2006)

*call me Buckwheat  *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 7, 2006)

cream of wheat


----------



## KindMind (Jul 7, 2006)

Why not BOB


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 7, 2006)

bob's a slob


----------



## redeyes (Jul 7, 2006)

hey, im bob!


----------



## redeyes (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm no slob =/


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 7, 2006)

bob on this


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

**** my kiss


----------



## KindMind (Jul 7, 2006)

bob is a


----------



## KindMind (Jul 7, 2006)

great name, spelled


----------



## KindMind (Jul 7, 2006)

backwards it's BOB


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

ima smoka bob


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm just stoned


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

thats cool too


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

Whats goin on


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

im not high


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

I am flyin


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 7, 2006)

what u smokin?


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 7, 2006)

the good stuff


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 7, 2006)

wanna share here??


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

pass that shite!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2006)

its dry here


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 8, 2006)

I got extra


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

grow your own....


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

it's never dry !


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 8, 2006)

*puff....puff.....pass*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2006)

*my hit please*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2006)

*anyone else wanna*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2006)

*hit this ****  *


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

hell yeah pass


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

it down here


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 8, 2006)

have no fear


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2006)

cuz supermans here


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 8, 2006)

tun ta tun!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its The Evil......


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 8, 2006)

that lives deep


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2006)

*within us all*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

surfacing to catch


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

a puff of

the Bros Grunt


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

stolen cannabis plants


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

but don't worry!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

karmas a ***** 

(and so am i)


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

he'll get his


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 8, 2006)

that site sucks


----------



## Darkstar (Jul 8, 2006)

sweaty gorilla balls


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

we should all


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

bombard the place


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 8, 2006)

give them hell


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 9, 2006)

kick some ass


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 9, 2006)

scare 'em good


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 9, 2006)

spank their hiney


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 9, 2006)

tell its red


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 9, 2006)

or it bled


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 9, 2006)

That ain't nice


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2006)

*dead head fred*


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 9, 2006)

right said fred


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 9, 2006)

drop dead fred


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 9, 2006)

love that movie


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 10, 2006)

whats the movie?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2006)

*drop dead fred*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2006)

*is the movie*


----------



## redeyes (Jul 10, 2006)

never heard it


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 10, 2006)

me either man


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

its kids movie


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

from the 80's


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2006)

*80's were great*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

i miss them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2006)

*lots of partying  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

too much acid


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

Man that's terrible....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2006)

*tripping was fun  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2006)

*many, many hits *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 12, 2006)

many, many, many


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 13, 2006)

Bad Night, Terrors!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 13, 2006)

im outa weed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 13, 2006)

*i have plenty *


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 13, 2006)

I am confused


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 13, 2006)

*about this thread *


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 13, 2006)

just read this


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 13, 2006)

"amazing" i said


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 13, 2006)

I said "confused"


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 13, 2006)

must be stone---ed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 13, 2006)

*we all are  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 13, 2006)

and me too


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 13, 2006)

im completely sober


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 14, 2006)

thats just wrong


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 14, 2006)

smoke a bong


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Cheech and Chong*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Up In Smoke*


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 14, 2006)

came back down!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2006)

*Nice Dreams also*


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 14, 2006)

why thank you


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 14, 2006)

that was great


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2006)

*Saturday morning high*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2006)

*smoking the Widow  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 15, 2006)

and morning  coffee


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

I loved DropDeadFred!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

very good flick


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

has anyone seen


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Over the Edge


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

with Matt Dillon


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

maybe the late 70's


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

or early 80's


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

teenage drug movie


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 16, 2006)

long time ago


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

*did some drinking*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

*yesterday with friends*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

*feeling bad today  *


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 16, 2006)

Tomorrow, it ends


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 17, 2006)

don't drink myself


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 17, 2006)

just smoke herb


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 17, 2006)

by the pound


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*my kinda Lady  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*Lunatic that is  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

crazy is fun


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

smoke and run


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah thats YOU


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

Dont mean to


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

I just do


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

its all good


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

you big stoner


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*arn't we all  *


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

If I try


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

you are so!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

all of you


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah its true


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

watcha gonna do?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

yo....check this


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 18, 2006)

*check out what  *


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

I be's here


----------



## morestoneder (Jul 18, 2006)

wif none other


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

than Ali G


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 18, 2006)

and me Julie


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

the wayItalk see


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

makes me pee (lol @ DillaWilla)


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

ere in Staines


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

no-one can see


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

because we smoke


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 18, 2006)

thats not nice


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

dawn 'til 3(am) (lol)


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 18, 2006)

Staines Massive Represent


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

EEtsa very nice


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

need for culture


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 18, 2006)

here in Kazakstan


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 18, 2006)

I luv Emerica


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

playground of Borat


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 18, 2006)

and "SEXY TIME"


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 18, 2006)

we're outta sync Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (DW you r crazee LOL) respect


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

*i'm lost guys  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 19, 2006)

fabulous says Bruno


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

*funny says Grunt  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm lost too


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 19, 2006)

nothing new there


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 19, 2006)

Austrian Gay TV!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

i love it!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 20, 2006)

*that's just sick*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

you gotta see


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Ali G


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

freaking funny TV


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 20, 2006)

Genius is Ali G!


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes he is....


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm gonna post


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

three times too....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

you triple poster


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

You inspired me


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 20, 2006)

thats so sweet


----------



## KindMind (Jul 20, 2006)

Butros Butros Butros


----------



## KindMind (Jul 20, 2006)

Butros Butros Galie


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 22, 2006)

Butros Butros G-Ali ?


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 22, 2006)

Or Mohammed Ali


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 22, 2006)

Borat....he CRUSH


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 24, 2006)

if you cheat...


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 24, 2006)

& make "Sexy Time"


----------



## KindMind (Jul 25, 2006)

I Crush you


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 25, 2006)

this my sister


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 25, 2006)

we play game...


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 25, 2006)

My Mother....she


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 25, 2006)

spin the bottle


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 25, 2006)

Never Loved Me


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 26, 2006)

thats so sad


----------



## KindMind (Jul 26, 2006)

My girl Julie


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 26, 2006)

yo....check this


----------



## ZenLunatic (Jul 26, 2006)

Back to Borat !


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 26, 2006)

What about Bruno


----------



## Unseen_Infection (Jul 26, 2006)

Bruno the Zebra?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 29, 2006)

*WHAT, WHAT, WHAT  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 30, 2006)

are you high?


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 3, 2006)

not just yet.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 3, 2006)

fixin to be


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 4, 2006)

care to share?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

plus one more!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

always wanting more


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2006)

*never have enough  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

i hear ya


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2006)

*what ya smoking  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

nothing yet...soon


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

must go shopping


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

then smoke AK-47


----------



## ZenLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

blunts, blunts, blunts....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

one's never enough


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

whats your flava?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

today is tropical


----------



## st0n3x (Aug 6, 2006)

I am definetly st0n3xed


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 6, 2006)

HEY!!!  thats four!


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice lighter Ldy


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 9, 2006)

hey no fair!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 9, 2006)

he used 14


----------



## GanjaToker (Aug 18, 2006)

this is my


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 19, 2006)

*what the hell*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 19, 2006)

*play it right*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 19, 2006)

*or don't play*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Aug 19, 2006)

No kiddin eh...


----------



## ZenLunatic (Aug 19, 2006)

Sheesh.... Some people.


----------



## redeyes (Aug 20, 2006)

whats goin on?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 20, 2006)

smoking a blunt


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 20, 2006)

how about you?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2006)

2,389 posts DAMN!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 20, 2006)

you post whores


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 21, 2006)

*thank you much  *


----------



## redeyes (Aug 21, 2006)

This thread owns~


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 21, 2006)

all our souls!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 21, 2006)

its the devil


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Aug 23, 2006)

keeps coming back


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 23, 2006)

for one last


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

*time but gets*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

*drawn back in*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

*over and over  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Aug 24, 2006)

here I sit


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2006)

On my bed


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 31, 2006)

smoking with Mom


----------



## Tonto (Aug 31, 2006)

So much we're both nearly dead


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

thats not 3


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

do like me


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

only use three


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2006)

I hafta pee!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

use the can!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2006)

Too late, man!!!

(haha, kidding!)


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

shes all wet


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2006)

Let me change!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 1, 2006)

There's no time


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

there must be!!!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 1, 2006)

there usually is


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok, all dry!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 1, 2006)

I want pie


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah...me too


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2006)

Pie?  No way!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 2, 2006)

fine, perhaps cake?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2006)

german chocolate cake!


----------



## pranicfever (Sep 2, 2006)

MMM... moist cake!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 2, 2006)

red velvet cake


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 2, 2006)

cake is good


----------



## Tonto (Sep 2, 2006)

you got milk?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 2, 2006)

yes i do!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2006)

Where's my piece?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 3, 2006)

hide and seek ....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 3, 2006)

find the piece


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2006)

You ate it!!!


----------



## rasta (Sep 6, 2006)

it was good


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2006)

So what now?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 6, 2006)

chew some gum


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2006)

It's nap time!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't wanna choke.


----------



## ZenLunatic (Sep 6, 2006)

Yaye for naps !


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2006)

I feel refreshed!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 7, 2006)

ready for Champagne?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Sep 9, 2006)

come on now


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 9, 2006)

lets get high


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 11, 2006)

all day long


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

count me in!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 11, 2006)

smoke some of


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

the purple stuff!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 12, 2006)

is this good ?


----------



## hoppystalker (Sep 12, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM looks tasty !!!!


----------



## hoppystalker (Sep 12, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM looks tasty !!!!


----------



## hoppystalker (Sep 12, 2006)

How abouts we ...


----------



## hoppystalker (Sep 12, 2006)

light her up ..


----------



## hoppystalker (Sep 12, 2006)

and passer around !


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2006)

*Count me in  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 12, 2006)

rolled and ready


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2006)

Wait for me!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*were all here*


----------



## hgih (Sep 13, 2006)

Lets go smoke


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 13, 2006)

till we drop


----------



## Tonto (Sep 13, 2006)

I am green


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 14, 2006)

one hitter quitter?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 14, 2006)

four bonger loader


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pass it, dammit!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 15, 2006)

*here ya go  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2006)

Whoa boy....cough...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 15, 2006)

nice hit Mama


----------



## Tonto (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm seeing stars


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 16, 2006)

thats the sky


----------



## DaddyMack (Sep 16, 2006)

the hell?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 16, 2006)

what the hell (you get three words per post, and try to continue what was said before you)


----------



## DaddyMack (Sep 16, 2006)

my bad man


----------



## Tonto (Sep 16, 2006)

no worries bro! (if you see a few pages ago, I did the same thing...   )


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2006)

Where's my lighter?


----------



## hgih (Sep 16, 2006)

im using it


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 16, 2006)

can i borrow...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2006)

Pass it around!


----------



## DaddyMack (Sep 16, 2006)

I lost it


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2006)

That's a sin!!!


----------



## DaddyMack (Sep 16, 2006)

the eighth sin?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 17, 2006)

yeah, you're fired


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 17, 2006)

are you hiring?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Just for you.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Whatcha waiting for?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Clean my house!!!


----------



## hgih (Sep 27, 2006)

light up first


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

I did,  but.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Lost my motivation.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Nothing got done.  LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Someone send sativa!!!


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 27, 2006)

u guys r a trip... playing the 3 letter game ... great stuff ... lol keep it going.... all 125 pages lol​


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 27, 2006)

am i late?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 27, 2006)

No, you're early


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 27, 2006)

Hallo, wie gehts?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 27, 2006)

English translation please


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> English translation please


 
I ditto that


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

*bong for me*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 28, 2006)

will you share?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

Wait, me first!


----------



## ROOR (Sep 28, 2006)

Hes got herpes!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 28, 2006)

runs and hides


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

seattle420 had herpes????


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 28, 2006)

in his brain


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 28, 2006)

festering fart nodules


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 28, 2006)

made him crazy


----------



## Tonto (Sep 28, 2006)

opposite of cool


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> festering fart nodules


 

Ewwww, that's nasty!

(but hilariously funny too)


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 28, 2006)

im eating here


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry, Dope Dr.

lol


----------



## Tonto (Sep 28, 2006)

try again soon


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*here i am*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*morning bong anyone?*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

My head hurts.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 29, 2006)

Your face hurt?


----------



## ROOR (Sep 29, 2006)

Its killing me....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

What happened Roor?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm with TBG


----------



## ROOR (Sep 29, 2006)

Just playin moms


----------



## ROOR (Sep 29, 2006)

nuffin but love...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

Glad you're ok.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm better too.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 29, 2006)

three, two, one


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 29, 2006)

this is fun


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

It's almost time....


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 29, 2006)

To smoke bongs


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

On my bed.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 30, 2006)

in a daze


----------



## ROOR (Sep 30, 2006)

of massed confusion


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 30, 2006)

rolling in buds


----------



## Tonto (Sep 30, 2006)

and rolling buds


----------



## ROOR (Sep 30, 2006)

with your buds


----------



## Tonto (Sep 30, 2006)

tasty, delicious nugs!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 30, 2006)

lets smoke them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2006)

*all together now*


----------



## Tonto (Oct 1, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 1, 2006)

thats good weed


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 3, 2006)

in my bubbler


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2006)

*pass it here*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh boy!  Cough!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 4, 2006)

thats good stuff


----------



## Tonto (Oct 4, 2006)

You speak truth!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 4, 2006)

im all out!!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Oct 4, 2006)

gotcha covered buddy


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 4, 2006)

More than plenty


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 4, 2006)

dayum thats potent


----------



## Tonto (Oct 4, 2006)

it should be


----------



## hgih (Oct 5, 2006)

is it free?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 5, 2006)

for you.....yes


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

not for everyone?


----------



## healy-john (Oct 5, 2006)

maybe if you


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

close the doors


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

shut the windows


----------



## Tonto (Oct 5, 2006)

sub it out!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 6, 2006)

i'm so baked


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

wishing I was.....


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 6, 2006)

a big furry


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

sticky fluffy nugget


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 6, 2006)

sun bathing naked


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

silences the crowd


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 6, 2006)

by screaming out


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

Fire It Up!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm finally here!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh, welcome back!


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 6, 2006)

glad ur not


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 6, 2006)

going to chat!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2006)

I am too.....


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 6, 2006)

stoned to see


----------



## Tonto (Oct 7, 2006)

in front of..


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2006)

My kitchen table.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 8, 2006)

good thing i


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 8, 2006)

got beer goggles!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 8, 2006)

In my pocket


----------



## hgih (Oct 8, 2006)

wheres the pot?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 8, 2006)

In my bong


----------



## jazmin (Oct 8, 2006)

so when u gonna smoke it?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 8, 2006)

jazmin said:
			
		

> so when u gonna smoke it?


 
Easy there tiger (the rules of this game are you can use 3 words only)


----------



## jazmin (Oct 8, 2006)

feelin sooo high?


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2006)

that's much better


----------



## jazmin (Oct 9, 2006)

nice..feelin high


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2006)

wish I was....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 9, 2006)

here....i'll share


----------



## Tonto (Oct 10, 2006)

You're so sweet!


----------



## hgih (Oct 10, 2006)

what about me


----------



## Tonto (Oct 10, 2006)

you're not bad


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 12, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Easy there tiger (the rules of this game are you can use 3 words only)


 
no signatures either


----------



## Tonto (Oct 12, 2006)

too much work


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2006)

*no cheating people  *


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 18, 2006)

Smoke More Pot!!!


----------



## hgih (Oct 18, 2006)

theres no more


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 18, 2006)

shortage of herb!!!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 18, 2006)

sad, sad day


----------



## wesman123123 (Oct 18, 2006)

for a stoner


----------



## Tonto (Oct 18, 2006)

or a loner


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 19, 2006)

a blood donor???????


----------



## dream grower (Oct 19, 2006)

wont be easy


----------



## dream grower (Oct 19, 2006)

whoopps, my bad!!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 19, 2006)

tickle me elmo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*make me laugh *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 21, 2006)

Elmo loves Oscar

This thread is still alive?????
I know broke the rule, but hell 
look at the number of posts.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2006)

Cookie Monster ROCKS!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2006)

*Big Birds yellow*


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm SO high


----------



## FlyinHigh (Oct 23, 2006)

lets smoke more


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm for that!


----------



## hgih (Oct 23, 2006)

so am i


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2006)

Lets do it!


----------



## FaTal1 (Oct 25, 2006)

huh? do what???


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 26, 2006)

lets get high!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

In my car.


----------



## Fing_57 (Feb 13, 2007)

.....growing asked EM?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hit this Fing57 :48: *


----------



## Fing_57 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Bro Grunt  :joint:


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

Am I late? :ccc:


----------



## Droster (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola! porfavor Senior


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hits for everyone*


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

from this bong


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

full of Herer


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 13, 2007)

I get it!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

14,659 high hits


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 13, 2007)

gotta get trimming


----------



## 420smoker (Feb 13, 2007)

I Got Munchies


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 13, 2007)

by the way


----------



## indokid (Feb 14, 2007)

give me food!!!!!!


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

And then start,


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2007)

*damn i'm full*


----------



## the_riz (Feb 14, 2007)

im still hungry


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 14, 2007)

*Beer,Wine, Soda*


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll have Bud.


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 14, 2007)

ill sit here


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah that's gross


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 14, 2007)

missed the bowl?


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 14, 2007)

lets pack another


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 14, 2007)

stop roll one


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 14, 2007)

on the table


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Ready to go


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 14, 2007)

thats some fire


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

roll lick poke


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

taste kinda grapey


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 15, 2007)

pass that already


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

can't not ready


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 15, 2007)

let me taste


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 15, 2007)

dont bogart it


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

okay it's passed


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 15, 2007)

tastes real good


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 15, 2007)

lets twist another


----------



## Fing_57 (Feb 15, 2007)

must roll more


----------



## Lil Squirt (Feb 15, 2007)

ummm maybe four?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

to late no more


----------



## g-13 (Feb 15, 2007)

i got some


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

you get none


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 15, 2007)

got some hash?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

indeed we do.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

skipped that class.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 15, 2007)

haha.it's 3:50pm here...going to prepare some herbs


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

ahh yes breaking the link in the chain.  We suppose it's time for a break from the game.  But it's gonna cost you.  The bud in your avatar, cough it up.LOL


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

live in holland


----------



## hgih (Feb 15, 2007)

smoke in holland


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

High in holland


----------



## ZenLunatic (Feb 15, 2007)

not me man....


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 15, 2007)

Just got some.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh thank god!!!!!!!


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 15, 2007)

It's Really Good!!!


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 16, 2007)

with Ryan Thunder


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 19, 2007)

anyone wana blaze???


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 19, 2007)

bring purple power


----------



## Fing_57 (Feb 19, 2007)

how about this?


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 19, 2007)

stuff that right


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 19, 2007)

i like that


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 20, 2007)

pack it already


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 20, 2007)

green hits please


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 20, 2007)

ill take deuces


----------



## LdyLunatic (Feb 20, 2007)

fings a show-off


----------



## Fing_57 (Feb 20, 2007)

she taught well


----------



## LdyLunatic (Feb 20, 2007)

pack that bowl


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 20, 2007)

full of gold


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 20, 2007)

got some chronic?


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 20, 2007)

the big ones


----------



## Fing_57 (Feb 20, 2007)

***, Glass'r Grass .....


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Feb 21, 2007)

got a joint!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2007)

*have a hit :48: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2007)

*we have some *


----------



## Bubby (Mar 1, 2007)

ship to Montreal?


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

Shipping costs alot!!


----------



## StonedCold (Mar 1, 2007)

Will this end?


----------



## Bubby (Mar 1, 2007)

Not too likely!


----------



## StonedCold (Mar 1, 2007)

About forty posts...


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

about to puke~


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

wheres the toilet??


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

about to chuck!!!!!!


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry!!only gas!!!


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

stained my underwear


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

got toilet paper??


----------



## Bubby (Mar 1, 2007)

Painful mental imagery


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

dam more stains


----------



## berserker (Mar 1, 2007)

any body else:guitar:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 2, 2007)

It lives on.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2007)

*A new day*


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 2, 2007)

with bright light


----------



## StonedCold (Mar 2, 2007)

from my closet


----------



## theyorker (Mar 2, 2007)

while girls dance


----------



## berserker (Mar 2, 2007)

with hulla skirts


----------



## berserker (Mar 2, 2007)

and colorful tassels


----------



## berserker (Mar 2, 2007)

twirling around rapidly:banana:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*with my head*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Mar 3, 2007)

enveloped in smoke....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*with thoughts of*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Mar 3, 2007)

small furry critters


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*known as Tribbles*


----------



## ZenLunatic (Mar 3, 2007)

are they stoned ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*they're always stoned  *


----------



## ZenLunatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Trouble with Tribbles....


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 3, 2007)

what are tribbles??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*little furry critters*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2007)

*from Star Trek *


----------



## theyorker (Mar 3, 2007)

where men go


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2007)

to smoke buds


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 3, 2007)

...with vulcan hottie's


----------



## StonedCold (Mar 3, 2007)

Captain John Piccard, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tP4LIj9QHM&mode=related&search=


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

*and the crew*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

*begin their adventure*


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2007)

seeking perfect buds


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 4, 2007)

to give away!


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2007)

Otherwise the klingons


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

*would have it*


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 4, 2007)

Damn you Q!


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 5, 2007)

Suddenly Capt. Kirk......


----------



## night501 (Mar 6, 2007)

rolled jointzilla and...


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

Got high with


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Spock and Scotty*


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 6, 2007)

and then Q...


----------



## theyorker (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn It Jim


----------



## StonedCold (Mar 6, 2007)

You SUPER-GLUED YOURSELF!!!!?!?!?!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2007)

Whoa dude!  Wicked!


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2007)

thats hot stuff


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2007)

Look over there!


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't see...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2007)

Where's your glasses?


----------



## berserker (Mar 7, 2007)

kids broke them


----------



## berserker (Mar 8, 2007)

then threwem out


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 9, 2007)

to Jenny's house....


----------



## berserker (Mar 9, 2007)

in the pool


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 9, 2007)

purposely upsetting me


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 9, 2007)

cuz i float...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 9, 2007)

like a twinkie


----------



## berserker (Mar 9, 2007)

i LOVE twinkies


----------



## berserker (Mar 9, 2007)

with golden cake


----------



## berserker (Mar 9, 2007)

nice white center


----------



## berserker (Mar 9, 2007)

i better stop


----------



## the_riz (Mar 10, 2007)

packin my pipe


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 10, 2007)

with bobby brown


----------



## berserker (Mar 10, 2007)

and Rick James.....


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 10, 2007)

Resistance is futile  :joint:


----------



## berserker (Mar 10, 2007)

for the weak


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 10, 2007)

Do not fall


----------



## berserker (Mar 10, 2007)

can't,Too high:bong:


----------



## the_riz (Mar 10, 2007)

anyone got pie?


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 10, 2007)

I threw it!


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2007)

it hit me


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2007)

tastes good though


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 11, 2007)

just like snauzberry!


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

but more like...


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 11, 2007)

being in love.


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2007)

with a hippo


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 11, 2007)

while taking LSD


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

and tripping balls


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2007)

drinking a slushy


----------



## night501 (Mar 11, 2007)

yum cherry slushy


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

like bart simpson?


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 11, 2007)

Super Sugar Squishy


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2007)

wezzzz the juice


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

hits my lips


----------



## berserker (Mar 11, 2007)

drips on chin


----------



## Jerseydude (Mar 11, 2007)

had GOOD sex


----------



## the_riz (Mar 11, 2007)

with my hand...       <--lol sorry


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 12, 2007)

^^:rofl: hopefully not again


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 12, 2007)

in she walks


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 12, 2007)

you are saved....


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2007)

atleast,you thought.....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

before you jumped


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2007)

jumped and broke


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 12, 2007)

my favourite bong


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2007)

bong water everywhere:cry:


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 12, 2007)

off the ledge


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 12, 2007)

and fell down


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2007)

on the carpet


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2007)

wifes pissed now....


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Mar 12, 2007)

shell clean it...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 12, 2007)

shes my *****


----------



## berserker (Mar 12, 2007)

cant touch that....


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 13, 2007)

a new story?


----------



## berserker (Mar 13, 2007)

Once upon a.......


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 14, 2007)

time in prison...


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 14, 2007)

... rick james said ...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 14, 2007)

im rick james!


----------



## berserker (Mar 14, 2007)

cocaine.... hella drug


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 14, 2007)

I said....Rick


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 14, 2007)

loves his cocaine


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 14, 2007)

perm...mustache...and


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 14, 2007)

dried hamster fur


----------



## berserker (Mar 15, 2007)

nails are done


----------



## the_riz (Mar 15, 2007)

so's my hair


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 15, 2007)

but I need


----------



## berserker (Mar 15, 2007)

to pee first


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Mar 15, 2007)

so I fiigured...


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 15, 2007)

to pee now


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 15, 2007)

into the wind


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 15, 2007)

....then bake a melon....


----------



## the_riz (Mar 15, 2007)

With my Bake-o-Matic 5000&#8482;


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 18, 2007)

that's 6 words


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 18, 2007)

.....right ear ringing


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 18, 2007)

i'm sooooooo faded


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 18, 2007)

"largest post ever"


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 18, 2007)

to be seen


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 19, 2007)

under a microscope


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 19, 2007)

See what happens...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 19, 2007)

with my goose


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

*when it's cooked  *


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 19, 2007)

Like my bowl...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 19, 2007)

of fried chicken


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

*and side order*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2007)

Fries with that???


----------



## mactight (Mar 19, 2007)

and quart of


----------



## the_riz (Mar 19, 2007)

cheese, large shake


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 19, 2007)

with a large hand


----------



## berserker (Mar 19, 2007)

full of squash


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 19, 2007)

with beer and....


----------



## marcnh (Mar 19, 2007)

3 big buds...


----------



## mactight (Mar 19, 2007)

but no lighter


----------



## berserker (Mar 19, 2007)

start clicking rocks


----------



## the_riz (Mar 20, 2007)

made a spark!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2007)

hurry hit it


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 20, 2007)

with a hammer


----------



## pussum (Mar 20, 2007)

smashed rolling fingers


----------



## the_riz (Mar 20, 2007)

... quick! pass my


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2007)

pants socks shoes


----------



## berserker (Mar 20, 2007)

my wifes coming


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 21, 2007)

hurry hide in


----------



## pussum (Mar 21, 2007)

R. Kelly's closet


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

GRAB MY BARETTA!!! ~in song~


----------



## berserker (Mar 21, 2007)

he's gonna pee


----------



## pussum (Mar 21, 2007)

In Kelly's Closet


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2007)

... but oh no! ...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

the ham burgular


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2007)

and ronald mcdonald..


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

stole my keys


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2007)

that krafty clown


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

hes gonna pay...


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2007)

but im lazy


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

and my fish


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2007)

is lazy also


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

grab's me pipe


----------



## berserker (Mar 21, 2007)

smokes an ounce


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 22, 2007)

shoots some tequila


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 22, 2007)

where's my beer?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 22, 2007)

in my hand


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2007)

need to find


----------



## the_riz (Mar 22, 2007)

seven ugly frogs


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 22, 2007)

for my stew


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2007)

*and two beatles*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 22, 2007)

and some crabs


----------



## berserker (Mar 22, 2007)

and cream mushroom


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 22, 2007)

chicken and ham


----------



## berserker (Mar 22, 2007)

with commadity cheese


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 22, 2007)

its a floater


----------



## berserker (Mar 23, 2007)

better flush it


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 24, 2007)

there it goes


----------



## the_riz (Mar 24, 2007)

damn it stinks


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 24, 2007)

damit spray please


----------



## the_riz (Mar 24, 2007)

gotta get rid


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2007)

Of that stinch!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 24, 2007)

call the plumber


----------



## berserker (Mar 24, 2007)

got no phone


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm outta here.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 24, 2007)

for my homegrown


----------



## the_riz (Mar 24, 2007)

open the window


----------



## Opencountry (Mar 24, 2007)

íôáñx Ö:q²¦ Ä§¦§ü


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Mar 24, 2007)

"" Said the monster


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Mar 24, 2007)

in the closet.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 24, 2007)

just before bed


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 24, 2007)

comes R Kelly


----------



## the_riz (Mar 24, 2007)

no! not again!


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 25, 2007)

you already borrowed


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

my brothers y-fronts


----------



## berserker (Mar 25, 2007)

you and michel


----------



## berserker (Mar 25, 2007)

jackson BEAT IT


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

before i call


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mrs.Hinkle-Torn


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

, Rip Torns Mother


----------



## 123lsd (Mar 25, 2007)

and play with his


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 25, 2007)

Brand new 45


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 25, 2007)

For half off


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

my daily sauna


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 25, 2007)

_by_ the way


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 25, 2007)

Did you see?


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 25, 2007)

me in chat


----------



## berserker (Mar 25, 2007)

all by myself


----------



## the_riz (Mar 26, 2007)

waiting for company


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2007)

on my way


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 26, 2007)

to fire up....


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 27, 2007)

some sweet sensi


----------



## the_riz (Mar 27, 2007)

melia tastin buds


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 27, 2007)

with dripping resin


----------



## the_riz (Mar 27, 2007)

all over my


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Fingers, lips, and crotch,


----------



## the_riz (Mar 27, 2007)

MMMMM, marijuana orgasm


----------



## MrOysterhead (Mar 27, 2007)

But I couuldnt Take it


----------



## noodles (Mar 27, 2007)

to the market.


----------



## berserker (Mar 27, 2007)

Milatary soilders kicked


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 27, 2007)

my door in


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 27, 2007)

searching for sensi


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 27, 2007)

is runing for


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2007)

President of Columbia!

(haha, its the bese I could do.  )


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 27, 2007)

For one term


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2007)

And if elected...


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 27, 2007)

will legalize marijuana!


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 27, 2007)

give free bongs....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 28, 2007)

and teach people


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

*how to grow*


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 28, 2007)

:tokie:  Some mean greenz


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 28, 2007)

and healthy beans


----------



## berserker (Mar 28, 2007)

anyone got screens?


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 28, 2007)

Silk or glass?


----------



## berserker (Mar 28, 2007)

glass is best


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 28, 2007)

when cleaned & packed.....


----------



## the_riz (Mar 28, 2007)

with Cillit BANG!


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 29, 2007)

Taste like TANG! :guitar:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*good for astronauts*


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 29, 2007)

with gravity bongs :bump:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 29, 2007)

singin marijuana songs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*looking at those  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*chicks in thongs  *


----------



## berserker (Mar 29, 2007)

with tassels on


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 29, 2007)

and smoking bongs


----------



## the_riz (Mar 29, 2007)

*eating foot longs
*


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

Many or few?


----------



## the_riz (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe just four


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2007)

*maybe even more*


----------



## the_riz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Maybe fifty three?
*


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

4-sure but none for me!


----------



## berserker (Mar 29, 2007)

thats not three.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 29, 2007)

maybe 55dayzncountin can't


----------



## berserker (Mar 29, 2007)

count to good


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 30, 2007)

yet I LOVE.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2007)

*the morning sun*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 30, 2007)

when it rises


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 30, 2007)

we'll have fun


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2007)

*drinking and smoking*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2007)

*the best beer*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2007)

*and finest weed*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 30, 2007)

the strongest breed


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 30, 2007)

grown from seed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2007)

*that we need*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2007)

*oh yes indeed.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 30, 2007)

*Free The Weed !*​


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 30, 2007)

smoke da weed


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 30, 2007)

Every morn, aft, and night I do the deed!


----------



## pussum (Mar 30, 2007)

uhhhh rhyme scheme


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 30, 2007)

so it seems


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 30, 2007)

to be spring


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 30, 2007)

i like bling


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 30, 2007)

ice and ting


----------



## Lil Squirt (Mar 30, 2007)

maybe even sing...


----------



## berserker (Apr 1, 2007)

about my ding-a-ling


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 2, 2007)

Ring Ring It's The Phone


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 3, 2007)

but busy tone..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 3, 2007)

trying redial again


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Apr 4, 2007)

whats your emergency?


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

fire in bowl!!!


----------



## berserker (Apr 5, 2007)

Getting side cramps


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 6, 2007)

You're breaking up


----------



## mactight (Apr 8, 2007)

then lets go


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 8, 2007)

to the hospital


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 8, 2007)

and cure cancer


----------



## berserker (Apr 8, 2007)

with medical weed


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 8, 2007)

Good Weed Indeed!!


----------



## crintonator (Apr 8, 2007)

grind is kind


----------



## the_riz (Apr 10, 2007)

*Back From Holiday  

*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

In his thongs


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 10, 2007)

and drinking whiskey


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 10, 2007)

while smokin budz


----------



## the_riz (Apr 10, 2007)

*From Crazy Pipes 
*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 10, 2007)

suffering from Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis :smoke1:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 10, 2007)

what the Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 10, 2007)

black lung disease    :bolt:


----------



## berserker (Apr 12, 2007)

scrape them lungs....:bong:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 12, 2007)

then flush them


----------



## mactight (Apr 12, 2007)

with RO water


----------



## berserker (Apr 18, 2007)

then cure them


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 18, 2007)

season with 3tblsp


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 18, 2007)

and some molasses


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 19, 2007)

and smoke them ...


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Apr 19, 2007)

than just repeat...


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 20, 2007)

...step 6 through


----------



## berserker (Apr 20, 2007)

12 and then


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 20, 2007)

start over again.


----------



## the_riz (Apr 20, 2007)

*but dont try    *


----------



## berserker (Apr 20, 2007)

to add nutes


----------



## allgrownup (May 7, 2007)

...in place of...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2007)

Sweet love songs.


----------



## allgrownup (May 7, 2007)

my heart aches


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (May 8, 2007)

alrite marvin gaye


----------



## the_riz (May 8, 2007)

*howzit hangin today?    *


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (May 8, 2007)

like a horse


----------



## the_riz (May 8, 2007)

*inspector morse? or    *


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

...E.T. phone home...


----------



## the_riz (May 10, 2007)

:huh:


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

nice pet tumbleweed


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

catch it before.....


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

It Blows Away 
(lol it got this far lmao)


----------



## herbman (May 10, 2007)

and turns into.


----------



## allgrownup (May 11, 2007)

the bushmaster similar


----------



## the_riz (May 11, 2007)

*and then becomes....   *


----------



## allgrownup (May 11, 2007)

a growing mass


----------



## justababygrowa (May 11, 2007)

with three eyes


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

And a Gaint....


----------



## allgrownup (May 13, 2007)

hairy pinky toe......


----------



## the_riz (May 14, 2007)

*and foot crust*


----------



## allgrownup (May 14, 2007)

...to be served...


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

and eaten by....


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 14, 2007)

lesser speckled gulls


----------



## Kindbud (May 14, 2007)

then they died ..


----------



## herbman (May 14, 2007)

but got reincarnated


----------



## justababygrowa (May 14, 2007)

into a beautiful


----------



## allgrownup (May 14, 2007)

into fluid sukk1ng....


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2007)

douche bag encrusted


----------



## allgrownup (May 14, 2007)

coffee grounds for


----------



## allgrownup (May 16, 2007)

...crazy dying cop.....


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2007)

I remember when


----------



## the_riz (May 30, 2007)

*we used to  *


----------



## herbman (May 30, 2007)

pick up sticks


----------



## the_riz (May 30, 2007)

*and build a...  *


----------



## herbman (May 30, 2007)

big freakin house


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2007)

because mice taste   :rofl:


----------



## DLtoker (May 30, 2007)

like fried rice


----------



## the_riz (May 30, 2007)

*mmm! kind of like  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 30, 2007)

hairy chicken wings


----------



## the_riz (May 30, 2007)

*amongsed other things  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

...it calls for....


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 2, 2007)

eye of newt


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 2, 2007)

and magic spell


----------



## the_riz (Jun 2, 2007)

*of complete boredom  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

doused in retched


----------



## the_riz (Jun 2, 2007)

*lonleyness and selfhate  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

one tsp gonorrhea


----------



## the_riz (Jun 2, 2007)

*thats just nasty lol  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 2, 2007)

when served cold....


----------



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2007)

to the feild


----------



## the_riz (Jun 2, 2007)

*er... of gonorrhea  *


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jun 4, 2007)

and Rice Cakes


----------



## berserker (Jun 4, 2007)

and fermunda cheese


----------



## the_riz (Jun 5, 2007)

*which smells like  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 5, 2007)

Stoney's smelly feet  :bolt:


----------



## berserker (Jun 5, 2007)

mixed with a


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 9, 2007)

soft down feather


----------



## the_riz (Jun 9, 2007)

*Off dusty scuff  *


----------



## berserker (Jun 12, 2007)

duck cheese soup


----------



## pussum (Jun 13, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> duck cheese soup



my stinky feet


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2007)

attracted dung beetles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 13, 2007)

Ooh how nasty!


----------



## berserker (Jun 13, 2007)

Ripe crusty toe's:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2007)

Inside my nose


----------



## berserker (Jun 20, 2007)

smells like rose:ignore:


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 22, 2007)

now I remember


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 23, 2007)

when you returned....


----------



## berserker (Jun 24, 2007)

I found my


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 24, 2007)

weed bowl pipe


----------



## the_riz (Jun 24, 2007)

*so i might  *


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

get high


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 24, 2007)

with a friend


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 24, 2007)

feeding neighbourhood pigeons


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 24, 2007)

and get pecked...


----------



## berserker (Jun 24, 2007)

on my pecker:hubba:


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

"pulled post" just red rules .dur  3words only


----------



## berserker (Jun 24, 2007)

I got seven


----------



## berserker (Jun 27, 2007)

pounds of some


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

homemade honey butter


----------



## killersmoke (Jun 27, 2007)

and shoved it


----------



## Buju (Jun 28, 2007)

down the hatch


----------



## Grownincali420 (Jun 28, 2007)

its so good...


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2007)

to bathe your


----------



## the_riz (Jun 28, 2007)

*gang green arm  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 28, 2007)

in hummingbird urine


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

On your birthday


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2007)

with an audience


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 28, 2007)

of ganja smokers


----------



## berserker (Jun 28, 2007)

watching gay porn


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

But only girls


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 28, 2007)

enjoy watching it


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 28, 2007)

as much as


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

Your mom does.


----------



## berserker (Jun 28, 2007)

Across town,behiend


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 28, 2007)

deserted old buildings


----------



## berserker (Jun 28, 2007)

in a dumpster


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

I found a


----------



## killersmoke (Jun 28, 2007)

half smoked blunt


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

I took it


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 28, 2007)

from the future


----------



## killersmoke (Jun 28, 2007)

and i really


----------



## berserker (Jun 28, 2007)

cloned it for


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

its rich aroma.


----------



## the_riz (Jun 28, 2007)

*and bathy freshness  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2007)

during early evening


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 28, 2007)

it urinates outside


----------



## berserker (Jun 28, 2007)

Then takes a


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

Gurgle of mouthwash


----------



## pussum (Jun 29, 2007)

to kill bacteria


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

And freshen breath


----------



## killersmoke (Jun 29, 2007)

without smoking pot


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

Cant Get High


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

Unless you try


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

on your own


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 29, 2007)

or if you


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 29, 2007)

collect sparkling dew


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 29, 2007)

on a friday


----------



## berserker (Jun 29, 2007)

then you will


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 29, 2007)

fall around laughing


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 29, 2007)

and pee yourself.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

It's quite awesome!


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 29, 2007)

Even though I


----------



## the_riz (Jun 29, 2007)

*already have thirteen  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 29, 2007)

ninja black belts :chuck:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

me tough guy


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> me tough guy


 
me one two  :chuck:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 29, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> me one two  :chuck:


 
i take steriods


----------



## berserker (Jun 29, 2007)

shoot them in


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 29, 2007)

yank them out


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 29, 2007)

pack my bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

throw it out


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 29, 2007)

pack a bowl


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 29, 2007)

let it roll.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2007)

off my lip


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

i want more


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2007)

Give me four


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

im so bored


----------



## the_riz (Jun 30, 2007)

*as am i  *


----------



## MJ20 (Jun 30, 2007)

just woke up


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 30, 2007)

wanna get high


----------



## berserker (Jun 30, 2007)

hitting the bong


----------



## the_riz (Jun 30, 2007)

*smoking the weed  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 30, 2007)

singin a song


----------



## Old Toby (Jun 30, 2007)

I just peed!:yay:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

in your bed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2007)

Heaven help me!


----------



## berserker (Jun 30, 2007)

it's still wet


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2007)

He's in trouble!


----------



## the_riz (Jun 30, 2007)

*you did what?! :angrywife:   *


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 30, 2007)

Colas are so...


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 1, 2007)

nice and juicy     :48:


----------



## berserker (Jul 1, 2007)

love to smoke


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 1, 2007)

big fat nugz


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 2, 2007)

hopping along the


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

magic field of....


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 2, 2007)

beautiful massive green


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

that ill smoke...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Fills my senses.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 2, 2007)

with magical wonderful


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

Tie Dye shirts


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 2, 2007)

and smelly sandals


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

bell bottom jeans


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 2, 2007)

at the bar


----------



## berserker (Jul 2, 2007)

drinking a commie


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

throwing up on...


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 2, 2007)

the local "LEO"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

That felt good


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

so i decided


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

To try again.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my my...


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 3, 2007)

ewww puke stains


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Must do laundry!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

so he went


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 3, 2007)

to Outer Mongolia


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

to find some


----------



## the_riz (Jul 3, 2007)

*doughnuts and coffee  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

In the meantime


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 3, 2007)

smokin a blunt


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2007)

with magical powers


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

makin me feel


----------



## berserker (Jul 3, 2007)

like a huge


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

psychedellic floating balloon


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 3, 2007)

dancing around space


----------



## Buju (Jul 3, 2007)

playing with stars


----------



## ganjasmokr (Jul 3, 2007)

and bunnd spliff


----------



## berserker (Jul 3, 2007)

tripping on ACID


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

above strawberry fields


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

shrooms would be


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Really tasty now.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

fade out of


----------



## berserker (Jul 4, 2007)

multi color tunnels


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

laughing as he


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 4, 2007)

Don't forget rules


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm outta weed!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

so he passed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

by the unicorn


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

As  the magical


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

fairy van arrived


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Full of hippies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

And their gear


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

One hippy invites


----------



## berserker (Jul 4, 2007)

smokinmom to smoke:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Their endless stash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

And she rejoices!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

and smokes the


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

whole dang thing


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

With No Remorse!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine, allll mine!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Hers all Hers! (haha)


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

the most cosmic


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

THC filled bud


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

experience of her


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

whole entire life.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

Magical Guitars Echoed


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Throughout the land


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

rejoicing in harmony


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

She reached for


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

Her Amazing Harmonica


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

then played a


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 4, 2007)

corn cob pipe


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Using only toes


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thru-out The Land!!!!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 4, 2007)

im wasted man


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm buzzin good.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'm buzzin good.


 
im losin mine


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm smoking again


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

And once again...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

he passes the (mom you know what i smoke you should know this haha!!!)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

(i kno what it is Dewayne )


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

WHat is it?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

big a## blunt


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

of mexi shwag


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

and northern lights!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Dankerz said:
			
		

> of mexi shwag


 
its da dank


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Brown Blunt!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

full of flavor!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

In moms pipe

(you boyz!!!  )


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

fine no blunts


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

just pack bongs


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Pipes even better


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha mom wishes.


----------



## berserker (Jul 5, 2007)

but gets what


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

i don't know


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

maybe sum dro  :48:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

dro's good, yo (haha)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

It's even better


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

come on people


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Just do it


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, it's nike


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

no its jane :chuck:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Adidas is better


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

it's MARYjane woot.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

just get out


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

leave me alone!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

come on mom


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

aww poor mom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

I give up


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

oh not yet


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

one more time


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

i'm kinda confused.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

As like always


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

im still high


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

So am I


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

this is fly.


----------



## berserker (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm gonna die


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 5, 2007)

knowing i lied


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

To save face


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

for the *****


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

But i'm high.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

no your not


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes he is


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

indeed i am.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 5, 2007)

Why are we


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

not smoking again


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Whatcha waiting for?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

nothing now haha


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm now gonna


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

eat some pie


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

enjoy my high


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

eat some more


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Marijuana covered Brownies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

On cyber plates


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

that mom baked


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

all from scratch


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

My secret recipe!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

That I Eat!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

Plenty for everyone


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

wow im baked


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I was.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

i smoked oil


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 6, 2007)

how was it?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

como-fried, i am


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2007)

u big stoner!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you mom!!!!!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

pass the bong :chuck:


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

i like scripms


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

pass the V'zzzz


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Light the blunt!


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

enjoy the smoke


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

render yourself useless!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

while in bed


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

smoking the reefer


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

smelling your sneaker


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

Hit the stash


----------



## berserker (Jul 6, 2007)

flick the ash


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

wasted again in


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

marijuanaville, searching for


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

the liqour store :48:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

hit by hit


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

a budweiser truck


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

still not high


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

i needa fly


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

so well buzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 6, 2007)

i can't fuss


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

munchiez for all


----------



## berserker (Jul 6, 2007)

baking a cake:hubba:


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 7, 2007)

doritos are gone


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

smoke more weed


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

got to pee


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

too much beer


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 7, 2007)

see some chicks


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

chicks like maryjane


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 7, 2007)

ur getting laid  hahaha


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 7, 2007)

by patty palm


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Getting rated R (ahahaha)


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

how about rated


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Hash oil = stoned


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

with a punch


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

got the munchiesss


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

bake some cookies:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

hash cookies? recipe???


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

not in three


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

oh i see


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

wish i could


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe I would.


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Maybe I would.


If you ask


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

very nice mom:hubba:


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

now pass dabong


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

play a song


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 8, 2007)

just get along


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 8, 2007)

today is earthday!!!!!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 8, 2007)

hello DANKERz DAY


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

daytripper is trippin


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 8, 2007)

buds a snippin'


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 8, 2007)

Where's my papers?


----------



## berserker (Jul 8, 2007)

in my pocket


----------



## the_riz (Jul 8, 2007)

*got some roach?  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

I hate bugs

(haha)


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

what about weed


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

LOVE my weed.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

mom does, indeed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2007)

So does D!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey that's me!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 8, 2007)

cant you see


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

smoke some weed


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

not those seeds!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

relieve your needs


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

lost my keys


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

plant the seeds


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

on your knees


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Love and care


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

will make it......


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

flourish with green


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

with amazing buds


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

coated with trichs.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

soooooo much THC


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

This aint elementary (haha)


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 8, 2007)

or the penitentiary


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

It's White Widow


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

i hate spiders


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

I like WW


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

i like that (haha no spiders for me thanks i have a
girly fear about them)


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Smoke with me


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

sure of course


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

tastes very good :48:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

tastes like pizza haha


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

cyber smoking woooot! (hahaha, pizza? this isn't pringles fool! LOL jk  )


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

im feelin sumthin ( im a faker hahaha jk)


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Well smoke some!!! (in real life ahaha. I'm feelin' something  )


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

i will later (im eatin popcorn right now haha)


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

now is later!!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

haha okay dude:d


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

smoke smoke smoke!


----------



## berserker (Jul 8, 2007)

toke toke toke


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 8, 2007)

i ate shrooms .. :$


----------



## berserker (Jul 8, 2007)

i want some:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Ooooh, me too!


----------



## berserker (Jul 8, 2007)

ready to trip


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

takin' a sip


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 8, 2007)

3 1/2 grams


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 8, 2007)

with yummy applesauce


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 9, 2007)

ill be backmovin to denmark,band s on tour


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 9, 2007)

farewell my friends!!!!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 9, 2007)

acid my eye!!!!!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 9, 2007)

MPC 4 life!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 9, 2007)

and delicious stawberrys


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 9, 2007)

wish me luck!!!!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 9, 2007)

rock f,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,on!!!!!burn many 4 me and D


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

to many words


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

3 only mmmmk?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

Just this one


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

wicked spam daytripper ahahaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

Back on track.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

don't feel good >.<


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

takin a **** >.< (hahaha thats what that smile always looks like to me)


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

nah mang, smoke!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

I feel great!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

glad someone does


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you jealous?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

not at all


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

It's raining again


----------



## Bubby (Jul 9, 2007)

.. free car wash!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 9, 2007)

no not really ahaha.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

its hot out


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

And it's sunny!!!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

but im sweating


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 9, 2007)

need a beer


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

mmm sounds good


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 9, 2007)

yes it does


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

You smell funny


----------



## Buju (Jul 9, 2007)

must do laundry


----------



## berserker (Jul 9, 2007)

your butt stinks


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

You nasty boy!


----------



## berserker (Jul 9, 2007)

gonna spank me:hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

OOh, can I?


----------



## berserker (Jul 9, 2007)

yes you can


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 9, 2007)

copius amounts of


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2007)

Big boy spankings

(haha)


----------



## berserker (Jul 9, 2007)

very big boy


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

mom keeps dreaming       

 lol :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

Always dreaming here.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

drink a beer


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm all out.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

reload the bowl


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

I will boss!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

just do it....   
:yeahthat: :chuck: :joint: lol


----------



## berserker (Jul 10, 2007)

you hear me:woohoo:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 10, 2007)

loud and clear


----------



## berserker (Jul 10, 2007)

its about time


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

for another bowl


----------



## berserker (Jul 10, 2007)

and some munchies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2007)

Wait one second!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

got no weed..............


----------



## berserker (Jul 10, 2007)

I will share:48:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

well thank you


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 11, 2007)

diggin for resin


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 11, 2007)

much better now!




304post in less than 20 or so days..take that + the 50 or so i had dltoker delete


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 11, 2007)

Eat some hash


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Almost pipe time!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

smoke it up


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

:fly: It's time again!!!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

pack it fat


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

nice and tight


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm with that!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

with some munchies


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

2000 posts, DANG!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

congratz very nice


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 11, 2007)

421 post YA!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

You post alot


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't we all? haha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope not me


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

Enough to count


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

I want chocolate!


----------



## berserker (Jul 11, 2007)

I got some


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Ever try Turtle's?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

They're really good!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 11, 2007)

dank is coming


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

D is rolling


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Its almost time!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

to smoke green


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 11, 2007)

passes the lighter


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, good one.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

the weed? yeah


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

As she disappeared


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

into weed land??


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 11, 2007)

no sack yet..

aaaaaarrrrrhhhgg damn it


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats very bad


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 11, 2007)

throws sack to


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 11, 2007)

dankerz puff away


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Your very finest!


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 11, 2007)

yea i wish..





dont think its coming! mudda


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

What flavor pizza?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

i'd give some


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

peperoni + extra cheese


----------



## berserker (Jul 11, 2007)

pep,mush,cheese


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

that's chill too


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dominos philly cheesesteak


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

Pizza period = yummy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Sausage, xcheese, xsauce.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 11, 2007)

it's all good!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2007)

So is chinese!


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

kids working sweatshops


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

working the pipe-line


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

chopsticks are hard


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

to use properly?


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

i agree completely


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

glad ya do.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 12, 2007)

aint that hard


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

Chopsticks are fun!


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

with 6 fingers


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 12, 2007)

japanese tops chinese


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

Thai's even better


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 12, 2007)

sushi tops all


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

Yuck, sushi sucks!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jul 12, 2007)

thai eat testicles


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

i go american


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

americans lay there


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

Only lazy ones ahaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

Lets eat ants


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

lets eat what!?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2007)

Chocolate covered ants


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll pass, thanks


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

off hot latina


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 12, 2007)

BOWL FINALLY PACKED          :chuck:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

smoke it up


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 12, 2007)

down the hatch


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

filling the lungs


----------



## berserker (Jul 12, 2007)

hold it long


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 12, 2007)

exhale the haze


----------



## berserker (Jul 12, 2007)

stoned for dayz:giggle:


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 12, 2007)

staring at nothin


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 12, 2007)

thinking of sumthing


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

mom needs spankin


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 13, 2007)

you wish huh? LOL


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 13, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> chocolate chip cookies


You got milk??????


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 13, 2007)

some from DENMARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 13, 2007)

got some beans


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 13, 2007)

need a drummer


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 13, 2007)

the white stripes


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 13, 2007)

On the road:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

make me dizzy


----------



## berserker (Jul 13, 2007)

like Thin Lizzy


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

dont get pissy


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

spark the jizzy :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

Ants hate me


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 13, 2007)

steppin on them....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

kill those losers!


----------



## Bubby (Jul 13, 2007)

You killed it.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> whats the best fertilizer to grow the biggest and most poentent bud?ANYONE??


 
neg rep you  



sorry had to


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 14, 2007)

you people alive................?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 14, 2007)

heart still beatin'


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 14, 2007)

veggin on sofa


----------



## the_riz (Jul 14, 2007)

*Im with you lol  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2007)

Just got home


----------



## Bubby (Jul 14, 2007)

filling a bowl


----------



## the_riz (Jul 14, 2007)

*about to roll  *


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 14, 2007)

sum killer dank


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 15, 2007)

Fill your lungs


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2007)

*to the max*


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 15, 2007)

And then relax


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 15, 2007)

take care folks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 15, 2007)

*where ya going*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Bye Dankerz, enjoy!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm happy stoned.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 16, 2007)

*Wheres dankerz gone?  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

Life got busy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2007)

*let's stick together*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

Yah yah yah...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2007)

*growing and smoking*


----------



## the_riz (Jul 16, 2007)

*laughing and choking  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

typing and clicking


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

sippin and trippin


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

Smoking not dipping


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

splashin and laughin


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

Fartin and kissin


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

sniffin and pukin


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

wish I'd die!


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

can eat pie


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Pumpkin's my fav


----------



## berserker (Jul 17, 2007)

I love cherry


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Yep, I figured.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 17, 2007)

I prefer apple


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

How about peach?


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes please mom!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2007)

Coming right up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2007)

*enough of dessert*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2007)

*let's do bongs :hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2007)

*wake 'n' bake  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2007)

works for me


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 19, 2007)

Bong Baked


----------



## berserker (Jul 20, 2007)

gravity bong hits


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 20, 2007)

Can I, please!


----------



## berserker (Jul 20, 2007)

hold this hose


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm confused


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

Three words people.


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 24, 2007)

hey you! stranger


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 24, 2007)

I miss chat


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

Go on MSN


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

hip hip hooray!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 26, 2007)

The Green Parade!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*is in town*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

Lets go play


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*spin the bottle :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

I go 1st!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

It points TBG!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2007)

*no tounge please  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

You're no fun!


LOLOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

Cheek only TBG


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 26, 2007)

What A shame


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 26, 2007)

Missing out indeed.



LOL


----------



## berserker (Jul 26, 2007)

spin it again:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 27, 2007)

*the bottle broke  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

New bottle here!


----------



## mactight (Jul 27, 2007)

spin away then


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

It's on Riz.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 27, 2007)

*whats my punishment?  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't be afraid...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

its all good.



hahahaha.


----------



## the_riz (Jul 27, 2007)

*Im not scared,  *


----------



## the_riz (Jul 27, 2007)

*Im totally prepared  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Come with me.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Whoa!  Mind-blowing.


(hahahahah)


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

I taped it


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

selling it $39.95


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Ohhhh, I'd buy.


:rofl:


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

ok,which volume


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm.  Vol. 2


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

just sold out


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Let's get high


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll pack it


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll smack it


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

i'll light it


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

Can Clever join?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

Pull uppa chair!


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

Jumps for joy!


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

I will match.:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

So who's next?


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

heres the bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2007)

I need more


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 28, 2007)

*here ya go*


----------



## berserker (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll keep cleaning


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2007)

Watch a movie


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 28, 2007)

:bong2:   here u go, take a rip at exactly 11:35 we'll be smoking at the same time lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 28, 2007)

*three words only :hubba: *


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

Ricky ticky timbo.


----------



## berserker (Jul 28, 2007)

cant,bad back


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2007)

need a massage?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

wake up guys!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

No fun alone.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm here now!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Yay!  Lets play


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

This same game?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Ricky mountian high


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Is it fun?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Dunno.  Is it?


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Isn't it always?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

The fairy said


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Things can change.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

And it grew!


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Beyond your control.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Into the sky


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Towards the sun.


----------



## UkDealer (Jul 29, 2007)

faster and faster


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 29, 2007)

*bigger and bigger*


----------



## UkDealer (Jul 29, 2007)

then Boom it


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Started raining buds!


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Then I saw


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

One had wings


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

filled with a


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

fluffy white cream


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

And it soared


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

over the moon


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Like a Twinkie


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

hits the milkyway


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Then turns purple.


----------



## berserker (Jul 29, 2007)

with blue stars


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

then explodes, BOOM


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

everyone now knows


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*i'm the master*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*of the bong! :hubba: *


----------



## berserker (Jul 30, 2007)

With a mirror


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

and a thong


----------



## Old Toby (Jul 30, 2007)

Singing a song


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

in the shower


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 30, 2007)

about a dong! :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

my favorite song


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheech and Chong


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*hit the bong*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

wear the thong

(thats for you TBG.  )


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 30, 2007)

*why thank you  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2007)

You're quite welcome.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

only three words


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 30, 2007)

get a room


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

damn my bad


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

in my bed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2007)

*here i come  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

It's nap time!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 31, 2007)

*not for me :hubba: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

ha, me either.


----------



## berserker (Jul 31, 2007)

can I join:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll play nice


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

Have at it.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

cam guy here


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

Its an orgy!


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

need better lighting


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

Open the curtains


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

smoke one quick


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

puff puff pass


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

hop on top


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

its lunch time


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

its nooner time


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

Its shower time!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm dirty too


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

wash my back?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

do mine 1st


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2007)

a shower sandwich!


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

I am the


----------



## berserker (Aug 1, 2007)

meat on top


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 2, 2007)

we must share.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 3, 2007)

*I like sandwiches*:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Aug 4, 2007)

bong hits first


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2007)

brush your teeth


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 4, 2007)

twice daily and 1nc after ? :woohoo: you know


----------



## the_riz (Aug 4, 2007)

t'the toe store


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2007)

the toe truck


----------



## berserker (Aug 4, 2007)

the under toe


----------



## berserker (Aug 6, 2007)

the toe jam :spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2007)

tow the line


----------



## berserker (Aug 6, 2007)

TIP E TOE  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

Topol, smokers toothpaste


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

tollbooth is close


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 8, 2007)

Wheres my dinner GGRRRRRR


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

in the oven


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

whats for dinner?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

I had shrimp


----------



## berserker (Aug 8, 2007)

chicken nuggets,fries


----------



## the_riz (Aug 12, 2007)

a large shake


----------



## berserker (Aug 13, 2007)

and apple pie


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 13, 2007)

with ice cream


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

then after dinner


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

I felt rraannddyy Baby.....Yeah!


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## berserker (Aug 14, 2007)

call up a


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

damn good dealer


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

by the beach


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

to grab a


----------



## berserker (Aug 15, 2007)

a pound of


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 15, 2007)

soft white sand


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 16, 2007)

to mix with


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 16, 2007)

The chicken salad


----------



## the_riz (Aug 16, 2007)

and the fresh


----------



## berserker (Aug 16, 2007)

squeezed orange juice


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 17, 2007)

which tastes excellent


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

sunny out today


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

very gray here


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 17, 2007)

grey here too


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

smokin' up there?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, Watch out!


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

the roof is


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

being abducted by


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 17, 2007)

green lawn knomes


----------



## the_riz (Aug 17, 2007)

god damned knomes


----------



## berserker (Aug 17, 2007)

get them away


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

from my yard


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

or I'll Shoot


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

No, He's innocent!


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

no hes not!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

You are right.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll whack him!


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

Bang!!!Bang!!!Bang!!!!


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

oh my god


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

what the hell


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

did you guys


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

do to that


----------



## the_riz (Aug 18, 2007)

poor little knome?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

says, "I'm not.."


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Crazy......Just stoned.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

nor broke, I..


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Have feelings too


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 18, 2007)

and my pockets


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

Torn and tattered


----------



## berserker (Aug 18, 2007)

need new jeans


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 19, 2007)

With more pockets


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

or short shorts


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

to hold all


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

my wild goods


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

on my long


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

and crazy journy


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

for my pants


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

that can hold


----------



## the_riz (Aug 19, 2007)

as much as


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

1/2 a pound


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 19, 2007)

of GREEN BUDS


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

a secret pocket


----------



## berserker (Aug 19, 2007)

with special crystals


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 19, 2007)

Of shiny gold


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 20, 2007)

and green hairs


----------



## the_riz (Aug 20, 2007)

with blue dust


----------



## berserker (Aug 20, 2007)

and green clovers


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 20, 2007)

Wrapped in a


----------



## berserker (Aug 20, 2007)

purple horse shoes


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2007)

Full of luck


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

and ready to


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

Get everyone off


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN :hubba:


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

just then when


----------



## the_riz (Aug 21, 2007)

you thought it


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

You're not pregnant!


----------



## the_riz (Aug 21, 2007)

great! weed! beer!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

yes...party time


----------



## berserker (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you,"Maury!!"


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 21, 2007)

Wanna hit this?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

after oprah does


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 21, 2007)

Oprah?  Ick!  No!


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

better then Donahue!!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

Or Julia Child!     :bolt:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

Jerry Springer anyone??


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

We can go


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

and harvest weed


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

While talking smack!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll pole dance!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

for Jerry beads!


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

redheads are best


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

yep, I agree!


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

I want to


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

take my hands


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

and wrap them


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

around some lettuce


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

for my cheeseburger


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

you want some


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

Cheeseburgers or redheads?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

why not both?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

They both rock.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

Sex and sandwiches


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll bring dip


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

I will dance


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 22, 2007)

the night away


----------



## berserker (Aug 22, 2007)

do you have


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 22, 2007)

some gooey earwax


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

for my pipe


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 22, 2007)

its leaking around


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

the mouth piece


----------



## berserker (Aug 23, 2007)

got duct tape


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

Only scotch tape


----------



## berserker (Aug 24, 2007)

try it then.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

pack that wax


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 24, 2007)

with your stick


----------



## the_riz (Aug 24, 2007)

light it up


----------



## berserker (Aug 25, 2007)

take a big


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 25, 2007)

long breath of


----------



## berserker (Aug 26, 2007)

Krispy cream donuts


----------



## the_riz (Aug 26, 2007)

call an ambulance


----------



## the_riz (Aug 26, 2007)

i inhaled doughnuts!


----------



## louis (Aug 26, 2007)

The paramedics said


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 26, 2007)

thats some custard


----------



## the_riz (Aug 26, 2007)

in your lungs


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 26, 2007)

How'd it happen?


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought that


----------



## simo123 (Aug 27, 2007)

*your mum works.........*


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

on the corner


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 27, 2007)

Selling her taco


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 27, 2007)

swinging her beads


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 27, 2007)

But only if


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

punters are about


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

for a swift


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

fling and run


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

then its done


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 27, 2007)

finally, thank you


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

come and go


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

get some more


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

always want more


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

more now more


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

faster baby faster


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

time to go


----------



## berserker (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll follow you


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

the other site!


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 27, 2007)

damn that's slow


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 27, 2007)

damn im bored


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn its Tuesday...


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 28, 2007)

Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

But always remember


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

no matter what


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

Never ever ever


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

i will always


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 28, 2007)

care for those


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

who care for


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

themselves and others


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 30, 2007)

Infected anal glands


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2007)

need a squeeze


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 30, 2007)

but I have


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

warts,they hurt


----------



## berserker (Aug 31, 2007)

and they sting:giggle:


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 31, 2007)

only when I


----------



## berserker (Aug 31, 2007)

scratch at them


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 1, 2007)

or go pee


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 1, 2007)

Then I cry


----------



## berserker (Sep 1, 2007)

starting to bleed


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

Out of my


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 2, 2007)

bladder and into


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 2, 2007)

Rubber XL goloshes


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 4, 2007)

that are equipped


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 4, 2007)

with plasma ray


----------



## berserker (Sep 4, 2007)

to detect any


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

weird internal objects


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2007)

which may explode


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

Right upon contact


----------



## berserker (Sep 4, 2007)

with a deep


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

Hhhhwwwwaaaa karate chop!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

to the groin


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

While it's erect


----------



## louis (Sep 4, 2007)

and break it


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

right in half!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

now theres two


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2007)

lucky for u


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol!

Double the pleasure


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 4, 2007)

But right now


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm hunting wabbits


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 5, 2007)

with them both


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

Carefull they spit


----------



## berserker (Sep 5, 2007)

and its sticky


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 5, 2007)

and icky like


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 5, 2007)

some "natural adhesive"


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 6, 2007)

Watch your eyes


----------



## mendo local (Sep 6, 2007)

cuz i am


----------



## berserker (Sep 6, 2007)

a good shooter


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 6, 2007)

and not afraid


----------



## StonedCold (Sep 7, 2007)

to spark it!


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

and run for


----------



## the_riz (Sep 7, 2007)

theee hiiillllllls!........... quick!


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

But my bong?


----------



## the_riz (Sep 7, 2007)

grab it quick


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Got it..........GO!!!!!!


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 7, 2007)

hand the lighter


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

Here...I'll RUN!


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 7, 2007)

from the cops!


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 7, 2007)

until I find


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

a reason to


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

get the heck


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

out of here.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

and then into


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

my red convertible


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

Hit the road!


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

Jack and don't


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

you come back!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

You are grounded!!!


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 9, 2007)

Not while I


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

jump off of


----------



## louis (Sep 9, 2007)

the french riviera


----------



## Omin (Sep 9, 2007)

And into firey


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

lava from hell


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 9, 2007)

with no shoes


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

OUCH! thats hot


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

need a band-aid


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

*for my wart*


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

on my nose


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

Because it will


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

pop and hurt


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

squrt out puss


----------



## berserker (Sep 9, 2007)

dripping with goo


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

And brown blood


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

from my tapeworm


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

hurt, getting dizzy


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

His name's Jimmy


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 9, 2007)

Jimmy the Mensch


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

Jimmy T.Worm


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

been 10 years


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

still no pot


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

He smokes pot


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

on his butt


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 10, 2007)

roll the blunt


----------



## the_riz (Sep 10, 2007)

light it up


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

Hit it from


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

the back..yyyeeeaaahhh!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2007)

It feels good


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 10, 2007)

it tastes good


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

Warm apple pie


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2007)

smelling like haze


----------



## berserker (Sep 10, 2007)

and some glaze


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

with pretty sprinkles


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

of magic dust


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2007)

It's really THC


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

*T*he *H*eavenly *C*harm


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 11, 2007)

*T*he *H*ealing *C*ure


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 11, 2007)

*T*his *I*s *C*hronic


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

this isnt but


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

it aint bad...


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

where is everyone?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Right here honey




( LOL)


----------



## the_riz (Sep 12, 2007)

fancy a bowl?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

I always do


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 13, 2007)

rather a blunt


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 13, 2007)

Stick with glass!


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 13, 2007)

fire it up!


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Sep 13, 2007)

been out grazin


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

rather be lazin'


----------



## mendo local (Sep 14, 2007)

or straight blazin


----------



## berserker (Sep 15, 2007)

I like raisen


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

look there racin'


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 19, 2007)

they're just stoned


----------



## berserker (Sep 19, 2007)

just like me


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 19, 2007)

I gotta pee


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 19, 2007)

look at me


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

I can see


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 19, 2007)

The Lady Chablis'


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 19, 2007)

stoned off her


----------



## JeSus (Sep 19, 2007)

big fat face!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 20, 2007)

Wait she said!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm the bomb!


----------



## berserker (Sep 20, 2007)

I pooped in


----------



## CanibalLector420 (Sep 20, 2007)

my dogs mouth


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 20, 2007)

just for fun


----------



## Bubby (Sep 20, 2007)

^you have issues


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 21, 2007)

hows that fun?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 21, 2007)

cus it's poo... 



LMAO


----------



## berserker (Sep 21, 2007)

want a chew?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

some foul stuff


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmmm How foul


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

Quit that habbit!


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Save your lips!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

and your gums


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Just say 'NO'


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

to that hoe


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

And all diseases


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2007)

wheres plain jane?


----------



## berserker (Sep 23, 2007)

going camando style


----------



## berserker (Sep 27, 2007)

boys are hanging


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 27, 2007)

To the right


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2007)

Go for girth


----------



## the_riz (Sep 28, 2007)

whos got munchies?


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 28, 2007)

im effin starving


----------



## the_riz (Sep 28, 2007)

fix yourself something


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 28, 2007)

Please stop huffing!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 29, 2007)

Right F'n Now!!!!


----------



## Artfan (Sep 29, 2007)

take a train


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 29, 2007)

Train or Automobile


----------



## the_riz (Sep 29, 2007)

maybe a jetski


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm with Riz.


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

Taking a jet


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

Mile high club


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

with someone watching


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

So very erotic!


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

a little kinky


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

I see pinky


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

taste like twinky


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

with cream filling.


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

on your chin


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

need a napkin


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

thats a waste


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

Its nasty stuff.


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

I wouldnt know


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*Just trust me.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

wife loves it


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*Give her some.*


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

a dead horse


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2007)

*a dead horse?   *


----------



## berserker (Sep 29, 2007)

like beating a


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 29, 2007)

A round arse.:hubba:


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats very funny:spit:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2007)

Quick.....do mine


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

nice and slow













I'd take my time with that....lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2007)

more faster please


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh!!!Hows that?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2007)

much too slow.


----------



## berserker (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sweating here


----------



## Artfan (Oct 1, 2007)

go get beer


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 1, 2007)

and some lube


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

far too few.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 1, 2007)

Another for you!


----------



## upinarms (Oct 2, 2007)

Liver Loves brew!!


 "Nothing conquers except truth and the victory of truth is love"-St. Augustine


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2007)

In the suburbs.


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

on a farm


----------



## the_riz (Oct 2, 2007)

on the beach


----------



## berserker (Oct 2, 2007)

surfs going out


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

upsidedown pinapple turnover


----------



## dmack (Oct 7, 2007)

pizza in the


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Oven, Its not


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Delivery, its DiGiorno


----------



## berserker (Oct 7, 2007)

cant believe it:spit:


----------



## homie (Oct 7, 2007)

FaTal1 said:
			
		

> dam im so faded im touching the sky hahaha i just smoked some bomb chronic in my bong feel so good whats a good trippy game to play?


so am i and i'm eating sum tuna helper 4 this massive munchie attack


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 7, 2007)

its topped with......


----------



## berserker (Oct 8, 2007)

three different cheeses


----------



## dmack (Oct 8, 2007)

and alot of


----------



## berserker (Oct 8, 2007)

my secret sauce


----------



## dmack (Oct 8, 2007)

holy mother of


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 9, 2007)

god its the


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 9, 2007)

attack of the


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 9, 2007)

giant squid people


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run and hide!


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

your weed cuz


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 14, 2007)

they'll take it


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

to the bakery......


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

Fresh Space Cakes!!!


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 15, 2007)

simultaneously invaded all


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 15, 2007)

For a rise


----------



## berserker (Oct 15, 2007)

to power over


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 25, 2007)

Mini Love mints?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Licking my nipple...


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 25, 2007)

NO! Way man?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

said my nipple...


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 25, 2007)

nickle, pickle and sickle


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2007)

In the sky


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

we fly


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

way hi


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 26, 2007)

crapping on windshields


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

damn black bats


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 2, 2007)

destroying your pinata's


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2007)

last Friday afternoon


----------



## berserker (Nov 20, 2007)

while pooping hard


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2007)

little green things


----------



## berserker (Nov 21, 2007)

A good IDEA.......


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 4, 2007)

Of caviar dreams


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 4, 2007)

and pink lace


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

On oak trees


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 16, 2007)

my mushrooms grow


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2007)

glorious magic mushrooms


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 17, 2008)

let me fly...


----------



## SeattleSuperCHRONIC (Jan 29, 2008)

save the earth!


----------



## djhickory (Aug 20, 2008)

plant a seed


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2008)

grow a plant


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 20, 2008)

Have a beer


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 20, 2008)

go to addictinggames
.
com

and play

the epilepsy game

don't play if you actually have epilepsy.

or boneless girl

or falling bush

i swear i played boneless girl for an hour straight...and it isn't even a game. good times


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 20, 2008)

to the creek.


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 20, 2008)

haaha i obviously can not follow this game correctly sorry.

i thought the person wanted a game. 

wow.


----------



## painterdude (Aug 20, 2008)

try Urquel pilzner


----------



## HMAN (Aug 20, 2008)

with a riff


----------



## mclovin09 (Aug 21, 2008)

then go sit.


----------



## abby475 (Sep 12, 2008)

smoke a spliff


----------



## brider8122 (Oct 23, 2008)

watch the moon


----------



## brider8122 (Oct 23, 2008)

and get lost


----------



## brider8122 (Oct 23, 2008)

in your mind


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 24, 2008)

*then go to...*


----------



## brider8122 (Oct 25, 2008)

the ocean edge


----------



## brider8122 (Oct 25, 2008)

and trip out


----------



## ishnish (Jun 22, 2009)

while watching waves..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2009)

and the dolphins


----------



## ishnish (Jun 22, 2009)

enjoying great sex..


----------



## IRISH (Jun 24, 2009)

on the beach


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

between two fingers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 24, 2009)

view the sky


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2009)

and get high


----------



## HERBDOWN (Jun 27, 2009)

and say I will never die


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

follow the rules


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 27, 2009)

don't be lame


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

Just do it!


----------



## aslan king (Jul 9, 2009)

Play the game


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

the right way


----------



## Locked (Aug 2, 2009)

or the HIGHWAY.....


----------



## IRISH (Aug 5, 2009)

could be bi-way


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2009)

that brings trouble...


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 30, 2009)

creating a struggle


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 30, 2009)

on the double


----------



## laylow6988 (Sep 4, 2009)

rubble rubble


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2009)

toil and trouble...


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 5, 2009)

Need sour bubble


----------



## Luvinlife (Sep 17, 2009)

in the sand


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 17, 2009)

lives the hand...


----------



## HazeMe (Sep 17, 2009)

At your command


----------

